# nessun titolo ha senso



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

tralasciando ogni possibile commento sull'assassino che stenderei un velo pietoso, ma cazzo ragazzi la gente l'ha vista e NON SI E' FERMATA. oh tu vedi una che sta andando a fuoco e non ti fermi??? "non pensavo avesse bisogno d'aiuto".

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/05/30/news/roma_gli_ultimi_istanti_di_sara-140934149/

vigliacchi, vigliacchi. siete responsabili anche voi.


----------



## ivanl (30 Maggio 2016)

non per giustificare, ma penso siano passati prima che quel disgraziato le desse fuoco...


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tralasciando ogni possibile commento sull'assassino che stenderei un velo pietoso, ma cazzo ragazzi la gente l'ha vista e NON SI E' FERMATA. oh tu vedi una che sta andando a fuoco e non ti fermi??? "non pensavo avesse bisogno d'aiuto".
> 
> http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/05/30/news/roma_gli_ultimi_istanti_di_sara-140934149/
> 
> vigliacchi, vigliacchi. siete responsabili anche voi.


il solito mucchio di se.  se questo, se quello, se quell'altro.     che,adesso, diventano esercizio di retorica.


la realtà è omicidio volontario aggravato da premeditazione e crudeltà, quanto basta per un ergastolo.   la domanda è:

glielo daranno?


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> non per giustificare, ma penso siano passati prima che quel disgraziato le desse fuoco...


a quanto ho letto ho capito di no. e comunque lui aveva già dato fuoco all'auto perchè lei era scesa, quindi tu vedi un'automobile che brucia, una ragazza che corre e uno dietro, non so.

è pur vero che oramai non ci si fida più nemmeno degli amici, figuriamoci degli estranei. ed è altrettanto vero che inventano la qualunque pur di truffarti in macchina, tipo il trucco dello specchietto o la finta ragazza incinta che si fa investire per poi chiederti i soldi. però...non so. secondo me la gente non s'è fermata per paura.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il solito mucchio di se.  se questo, se quello, se quell'altro.     che,adesso, diventano esercizio di retorica.
> 
> 
> la realtà è omicidio volontario aggravato da premeditazione e crudeltà, quanto basta per un ergastolo.   la domanda è:
> ...


a me dei se interessa poco, mi sconcerta l'indifferenza in questo caso. e la paura, anche.

sull'ergastolo, me lo auguro. ma......ma. diciamo solo ma.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tralasciando ogni possibile commento sull'assassino che stenderei un velo pietoso, ma cazzo ragazzi la gente l'ha vista e NON SI E' FERMATA. oh tu vedi una che sta andando a fuoco e non ti fermi??? "non pensavo avesse bisogno d'aiuto".
> 
> http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/05/30/news/roma_gli_ultimi_istanti_di_sara-140934149/
> 
> vigliacchi, vigliacchi. siete responsabili anche voi.


Quoto tutto!


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me dei se interessa poco, mi sconcerta l'indifferenza in questo caso. e la paura, anche.
> 
> sull'ergastolo, me lo auguro. ma......ma. diciamo solo ma.


non so come sia messa la Magliana di questi tempi.     a meno che questa povera ragazza fosse già una torcia umana, non mi sorprende che nessuno si sia fermato.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so come sia messa la Magliana di questi tempi.     a meno che questa povera ragazza fosse già una torcia umana, non mi sorprende che nessuno si sia fermato.


ho capito che intendi, no è successo alla Magliana/Portuense, non al serpentone...quindi un quartiere abbastanza tranquillo. la Magliana è lunghissima inizia dal centro (viale Marconi) ed arriva fuori.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

La paura ha ugualmente senso.   o più che la paura, direi il non saper veramente che fare.

chè di solito un estintore non si porta in auto.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> La paura ha ugualmente senso.   o più che la paura, direi il non saper veramente che fare.
> 
> chè di solito un estintore non si porta in auto.


ho capito chiami il 113, il 112, il 118, che cazzo ma se vedi una ragazza che brucia, ma anche fosse vedi una macchina che brucia, come fai a non fermarti davanti ad una qualsiasi richiesta d'aiuto! anche fosse che pensi che le ha preso fuoco la macchina e la vedi correre impaurita! bisognerebbe cominciare a capire che queste cose purtroppo potrebbero succedere a chiunque, ed essere meno egoisti, più solidali.
questa ragazza è morta perchè una merda di individuo era ossessionato da lei, bruciata viva in mezzo alla strada, una strada molto trafficata anche di sera. non è umana una cosa del genere.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> La paura ha ugualmente senso.   o più che la paura, direi il non saper veramente che fare.
> 
> *chè di solito un estintore non si porta in auto.*


e quindi non ti fermi?


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ho capito chiami il 113, il 112, il 118, che cazzo ma se vedi una ragazza che brucia, ma anche fosse vedi una macchina che brucia, come fai a non fermarti davanti ad una qualsiasi richiesta d'aiuto! anche fosse che pensi che le ha preso fuoco la macchina e la vedi correre impaurita! bisognerebbe cominciare a capire che queste cose purtroppo potrebbero succedere a chiunque, ed essere meno egoisti, più solidali.
> questa ragazza è morta perchè una merda di individuo era ossessionato da lei, bruciata viva in mezzo alla strada, una strada molto trafficata anche di sera.* non è umana una cosa del genere*.


Nessuna empatia, una psicopatia generale sempre più diffusa.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e quindi non ti fermi?


no, inconcepibile. inconcepibile non chiamare nemmeno il 112, tirare dritto e tornare a casa.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, inconcepibile. inconcepibile non chiamare nemmeno il 112, tirare dritto e tornare a casa.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te, orribile.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con te, orribile.


nessuno si aspetta che il comune cittadino faccia l'eroe stile Bruce Willis in uno qualsiasi dei suoi film che scende e spegne le fiamme con la propria giacca, ma se vedi una macchina in fiamme e una persona che urla almeno chiamare i soccorsi. almeno. che magari non le sta succedendo nulla, ma insomma..


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e quindi non ti fermi?


se rileggo l'articolo, quando questa ragazza tenta di fermare le auto che passano, non è ancora una torcia umana.   rileggete anche voi, per vedere se ho perso qualche pezzo.

quindi sta gente ha visto una ragazza, bagnata, che chiede aiuto.    non si fida a fermarsi vuoi per l'orario vuoi per altri motivi.

forse e dico forse e ribadisco forse, se lei fosse giò stata in fiamme, magari qualcuno avrebbe chiamato almeno i carabinieri.

ma ovviamente non lo sapremo mai.     resta per me il fatto che più che paura, c'è troppa sfiducia nel prossimo.
chi non si è fermato, non si è fidato di quello che vedeva.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Io trovo sempre spiegazione ma questa volta non ci riesco.
Solo persone indegne possono per diffidenza non avere empatia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

sinceramente se vedo una ragazza bruciare chiamo il 113 ma non mi fermo
Se qualcuno mi corre incontro gridando aiuto e sono sola di notte in auto non mi fermo e probabilmente allontanandomi chiamo il 113
E' brutto a dirsi ma con tutti i "trucchi" che senti che usano per obbligarti a fermarti e poi aggredirti, derubarti o altro sono una di quelle che diffida di tutto


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se rileggo l'articolo, quando questa ragazza tenta di fermare le auto che passano, non è ancora una torcia umana.   rileggete anche voi, per vedere se ho perso qualche pezzo.
> 
> quindi sta gente ha visto una ragazza, bagnata, che chiede aiuto.    non si fida a fermarsi vuoi per l'orario vuoi per altri motivi.
> 
> ...


nell'articolo che ho letto io, su RaiNews, c'è scritto che lui l'ha cosparsa di benzina mentre erano in macchina, ha acceso il fuoco, lei è riuscita a scappare e ha chiesto aiuto, nessuno si è fermato, lui l'ha raggiunta e via dicendo.

la macchina era in fiamme. 

oh sarò io la strana, io se vedo cose strane - e mi è capitato, uscivo la sera da sola e andavo al Pigneto/San Lorenzo ai tempi dell'Università - chiamo la polizia o un'ambulanza. e l'ho fatto.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo sempre spiegazione ma questa volta non ci riesco.
> Solo persone indegne possono per diffidenza non avere empatia.


verde enorme virtuale.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> nell'articolo che ho letto io, su RaiNews, c'è scritto che lui l'ha cosparsa di benzina mentre erano in macchina, ha acceso il fuoco, lei è riuscita a scappare e ha chiesto aiuto, nessuno si è fermato, lui l'ha raggiunta e via dicendo.
> 
> la macchina era in fiamme.
> 
> oh sarò io la strana, io se vedo cose strane - e mi è capitato, uscivo la sera da sola e andavo al Pigneto/San Lorenzo ai tempi dell'Università - chiamo la polizia o un'ambulanza. e l'ho fatto.


sì lei era cosparsa di benzina, ma non aveva ancora preso fuoco.    per cui mentre chiedeva aiuto era "solo" bagnata e chiaramente uno non arriva subito a pensare alla benzina addosso.

il fatto che anche allontanandosi nessuno abbia chiamato polizia o carabinieri, mi fa propendere per la spiegazione che la gente abbia pensato ad una trappola per una rapina.

per questo avevo chiesto subito com'era messa la zona del fatto.



Semmai quello che non si evince dall'articolo (non so da RaiNews) se l'assassino fosse coperto alla vista, dalla strada.

per meglio dire, al netto che uno non si ferma perchè non si fida, che ci fosse qualcuno che inseguiva sta ragazza, si poteva vedere?


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se rileggo l'articolo, quando questa ragazza tenta di fermare le auto che passano, non è ancora una torcia umana.   rileggete anche voi, per vedere se ho perso qualche pezzo.
> 
> quindi sta gente ha visto una ragazza, bagnata, che chiede aiuto.    non si fida a fermarsi vuoi per l'orario vuoi per altri motivi.
> 
> ...


visto l'andazzo, è già tanto che qualcuno non l'abbia filmata con lo smartphone... non è solo sfiducia nel prossimo, per come la vedo ormai è proprio una mancanza di empatia generale.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sinceramente se vedo una ragazza bruciare chiamo il 113 ma non mi fermo
> Se qualcuno mi corre incontro gridando aiuto e sono sola di notte in auto non mi fermo e probabilmente allontanandomi chiamo il 113
> E' brutto a dirsi ma con tutti i "trucchi" che senti che usano per obbligarti a fermarti e poi aggredirti, derubarti o altro sono una di quelle che diffida di tutto


capisco, anche io sono molto diffidente, ci sono cascata una volta tempo fa col trucco dello specchietto, poi ne ho scampati altri tre, due specchietto e uno la ragazza fintamente incinta che finge che le hai sbattuto addosso lo sportello e vuole soldi. fortunatamente sempre di giorno e in mezzo a strade trafficate quindi ho evitato mettendo in mezzo "chiamiamo la polizia/chiamiamo ambulanza". quando ho visto cose strane però ho sempre chiamato il 113 e una volta un'ambulanza.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> visto l'andazzo, è già tanto che qualcuno non l'abbia filmata con lo smartphone... non è solo sfiducia nel prossimo, per come la vedo ormai è proprio una mancanza di empatia generale.


sulla mancanza di empatia non mi esprimo, nel senso che non saprei proprio che dire.

sarebbe già qualcosa se il GIP rifiutasse il rito abbreviato per questo caso, consentendo la possibilità dell'ergastolo.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì lei era cosparsa di benzina, ma non aveva ancora preso fuoco.    per cui mentre chiedeva aiuto era "solo" bagnata e chiaramente uno non arriva subito a pensare alla benzina addosso.
> 
> il fatto che anche allontanandosi nessuno abbia chiamato polizia o carabinieri, mi fa propendere per la spiegazione che la gente abbia pensato ad una trappola per una rapina.
> 
> ...


senti, ci credo molto poco. intanto la Magliana è grossa e non è alberata. Se ho capito bene il punto in cui è accaduto non è fuori Roma con alberi, è in mezzo ai palazzi.

poi, tu vedi la macchina in fiamme, e vedi questa che corre immagino in che stato. e se lui l'ha raggiunta dopo una fuga di 200 mt, vuol dire che quando sono passate le auto le stava dietro. e quindi non ci sono scusanti per non aver chiamato i soccorsi o la polizia.

comunque la ricostruzione forumistica in stile Quarto grado credo sia abbastanza inutile, io trovo indegno quello che è accaduto..


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Indegno è indegno.     ma capire com'è andata aiuta a capire perchè nessuno s'è fermato.


e non so se sia mancanza di empatia, la causa primaria.     nel senso che non lo so davvero.

so di non essere sorpreso dal fatto che nessuno si sia fermato.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Indegno è indegno.     ma capire com'è andata aiuta a capire perchè nessuno s'è fermato.
> 
> 
> e non so se sia mancanza di empatia, la causa primaria.     nel senso che non lo so davvero.
> ...


Nemmeno io
E concordo che se non si sa come esattamente siano andate le cose è difficile dare un'interpretazione


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> senti, ci credo molto poco. intanto la Magliana è grossa e non è alberata. Se ho capito bene il punto in cui è accaduto non è fuori Roma con alberi, è in mezzo ai palazzi.
> 
> poi, tu vedi la macchina in fiamme, e vedi questa che corre immagino in che stato. e se lui l'ha raggiunta dopo una fuga di 200 mt, vuol dire che quando sono passate le auto le stava dietro. e quindi non ci sono scusanti per non aver chiamato i soccorsi o la polizia.
> 
> comunque la ricostruzione forumistica in stile Quarto grado credo sia abbastanza inutile, io trovo indegno quello che è accaduto..


Purtroppo,5 giorni al massimo,e ci si dimentica.Purtroppo queste situazioni sono all'ordine del giorno.
Quando ho saputo la notizia,macchina in fiamme,e corpo della ragazza in fiamme...ho subito pensato...al suo ragazzo...o all'ex.
Adesso vedrai che spunterà la mamma o il padre dell'assassino...che dirà:mio figlio è un figlio modello...è stato messo in mezzo...sarà stato istigato.
Quando invece questo pezzo di merda,ha premeditato bene il tutto.
Sono anni che scrivo che con certi soggetti non bisogna avere pietà alcuna....questo per me non DEVE PIù USCIRE dal carcere,e la sua permanenza A SPESE nostre non deve essere delle migliori a rebibbia.
E sti cazzi di chi parla di dignità dei carcerati...non me ne frega un cazzo....pensiamo alla mamma di questa ragazza che arrivata sul posto ha pure intravisto le fiamme che avvolgevano la figlia....!
Quello che succede in questo paese di merda....non succede altrove,ed il merito è anche dei tanti perbenisti del cazzo...che seduti sul loro comodo divano rompono anche i coglioni con i diritti di queste bestie...e la situazione peggiora....


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Indegno è indegno.     ma capire com'è andata aiuta a capire perchè nessuno s'è fermato.
> 
> 
> e non so se sia mancanza di empatia, la causa primaria.     nel senso che non lo so davvero.
> ...


non possiamo capirlo noi da ciò che leggiamo sui giornali, questo intendo. non che sia inutile di per sè.

anche perché io ho letto versioni diverse tipo sul luogo, ora sembra Ponte Galeria che è periferia fuori e infatti ho visto foto in mezzo agli alberi. prima ho letto incrocio con isacco newton che è dentro Roma, anzi bordi del centro.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non possiamo capirlo noi da ciò che leggiamo sui giornali, questo intendo. non che sia inutile di per sè.
> 
> anche perché io ho letto versioni diverse tipo sul luogo, ora sembra Ponte Galeria che è periferia fuori e infatti ho visto foto in mezzo agli alberi. prima ho letto incrocio con isacco newton che è dentro Roma, anzi bordi del centro.


Dai ragazzi si fanno i fari ad un altra vettura, e ci si ferma...se si ha paura di fermarsi da soli.E poi cazzo di sabato notte...tutte persone sole in macchina?ma dai...la verità è che nessuno vuole cazzi.....la strada conta poco...


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo,5 giorni al massimo,e ci si dimentica.Purtroppo queste situazioni sono all'ordine del giorno.
> Quando ho saputo la notizia,macchina in fiamme,e corpo della ragazza in fiamme...ho subito pensato...al suo ragazzo...o all'ex.
> Adesso vedrai che spunterà la mamma o il padre dell'assassino...che dirà:mio figlio è un figlio modello...è stato messo in mezzo...sarà stato istigato.
> Quando invece questo pezzo di merda,ha premeditato bene il tutto.
> ...



madonna la madre. non ci si può pensare. 

ah sicuro, va a finire come l'altro omicidio dei cocainomani..


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo,5 giorni al massimo,e ci si dimentica.Purtroppo queste situazioni sono all'ordine del giorno.
> Quando ho saputo la notizia,macchina in fiamme,e corpo della ragazza in fiamme...ho subito pensato...al suo ragazzo...o all'ex.
> Adesso vedrai che spunterà la mamma o il padre dell'assassino...che dirà:mio figlio è un figlio modello...è stato messo in mezzo...sarà stato istigato.
> Quando invece questo pezzo di merda,ha premeditato bene il tutto.
> ...


La certezza della pena (che dovrebbe essere sacrosanta) non ha niente a che vedere con la dignità delle carceri.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi si fanno i fari ad un altra vettura, e ci si ferma...se si ha paura di fermarsi da soli.E poi cazzo di sabato notte...tutte persone sole in macchina?ma dai...la verità è che nessuno vuole cazzi.....la strada conta poco...


sono perfettamente d'accordo. 

come ho scritto prima, chissene di dove è successo, chiami i soccorsi se hai paura a fermarti..


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> madonna la madre. non ci si può pensare.
> 
> ah sicuro, va a finire come l'altro omicidio dei cocainomani..


Tempo al tempo....sono anni che scrivo ste cose...e le cose andranno sempre peggio...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo,5 giorni al massimo,e ci si dimentica.Purtroppo queste situazioni sono all'ordine del giorno.
> Quando ho saputo la notizia,macchina in fiamme,e corpo della ragazza in fiamme...ho subito pensato...al suo ragazzo...o all'ex.
> Adesso vedrai che spunterà la mamma o il padre dell'assassino...che dirà:mio figlio è un figlio modello...è stato messo in mezzo...sarà stato istigato.
> Quando invece questo pezzo di merda,ha premeditato bene il tutto.
> ...


Dai che magari riusciamo a recuperarlo, poi gli troviamo un lavoro, non so se è laureato ma nel caso provvediamo anche a questo
Per me non si fa più di 15 anni. Poi scopre Gesu, trova una nuova fidanzata che in televisione dirà "del resto a tutti può capitare di commettere un errore" e stiamo tutti a posto


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

E questa poveretta che ha chiesto aiuto ma e' stato come essere invisibili. ...
Chiedere aiuto e nonostante l'evidenza della tragedia nessuno....nessuno che abbia fatto qualcosa. 
E' gravissimo. 
Significa che chiunque puó commettere una follia e portarla a termine senza mai essere fermato. 
Nessuno di noi puó considerarsi al sicuro se è possibile questo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> La certezza della pena (che dovrebbe essere sacrosanta) non ha niente a che vedere con la dignità delle carceri.


La dignità è cibo per sopravvivere, igiene, e cura in caso di malattie. Fine
No laueree
No tv
No internet
No benefit
No riduzione della pena
No permessi per buona condotta
Entri in carcere saluti il mondo e fine.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai che magari riusciamo a recuperarlo, poi gli troviamo un lavoro, non so se è laureato ma nel caso provvediamo anche a questo
> Per me non si fa più di 15 anni. *Poi scopre Gesu, *trova una nuova fidanzata che in televisione dirà "del resto a tutti può capitare di commettere un errore" e stiamo tutti a posto


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dai che magari riusciamo a recuperarlo, poi gli troviamo un lavoro, non so se è laureato ma nel caso provvediamo anche a questo
> Per me non si fa più di 15 anni. Poi scopre Gesu, trova una nuova fidanzata che in televisione dirà "del resto a tutti può capitare di commettere un errore" e stiamo tutti a posto



Si certo tutti sti santoni del cazzo che professano il rispetto dei diritti sul divano di casa loro...tanto mica e figlia loro no?e vabbè succede.....distruggiamo due vite?L'ITALIA è QUESTA.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non possiamo capirlo noi da ciò che leggiamo sui giornali, questo intendo. non che sia inutile di per sè.
> 
> anche perché io ho letto versioni diverse tipo sul luogo, ora sembra Ponte Galeria che è periferia fuori e infatti ho visto foto in mezzo agli alberi. prima ho letto incrocio con isacco newton che è dentro Roma, anzi bordi del centro.


ho provato a dare un'occhiata pure io.   si vede una zona con un grosso cartello indicante Via della Magliana nr 14 (o 12? vabbeh non conta molto) e mi pare una zona ben periferica.   poi boh.

diciamo che ha più senso un agguato in zona periferica che ai bordi del centro di Roma.  anche perchè cerchi una zona in cui non ci siano testimoni.  in genere.

ma al netto di questo che suona effettivamente come un giocare ai pm da tastiera.


Resta la consapevolezza che non ci si deve aspettare alcun aiuto, se ci si trova in una brutta situazione.    siamo soli in mezzo a milioni di persone.    capisco che faccia ancora più spavento questo concetto, del fatto già orribile in sè.

Non ho soluzioni da proporre.     se non quella che una certa fiducia nel prossimo possiamo recuperarla solo se vediamo puniti quelli che si comportano male.

per questo dicevo spero che si arrivi all'ergastolo,in questo caso.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E questa poveretta che ha chiesto aiuto ma e' stato come essere invisibili. ...
> Chiedere aiuto e nonostante l'evidenza della tragedia nessuno....nessuno che abbia fatto qualcosa.
> E' gravissimo.
> Significa che chiunque puó commettere una follia e portarla a termine senza mai essere fermato.
> Nessuno di noi puó considerarsi al sicuro se è possibile questo.


esatto, perfetto. è quello che sento anche io.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La dignità è cibo per sopravvivere, igiene, e cura in caso di malattie. Fine
> No laueree
> No tv
> No internet
> ...


Per un reato del genere sono d'accordo. Ma la dignità è altro. E qualunque agente di polizia penitenziaria te ne potrebbe parlare.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> La certezza della pena (che dovrebbe essere sacrosanta) non ha niente a che vedere con la dignità delle carceri.


Sai che c'è?che me ne frego.In questi casi IO ME NE FREGO.Dignità di cosa?dai fuoco ad una ragazza...e mi devo preoccupare che la tua permanenza di 15 anni nelle patrie galere debba essere con l'aria condizionata,tv,e tutto il resto?ma sti cazzi.
Sul resto certo certo che le carceri dovrebbero essere luoghi dignitosi...ma per persone dignitose....


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?che me ne frego.In questi casi IO ME NE FREGO.Dignità di cosa?dai fuoco ad una ragazza...e mi devo preoccupare che la tua permanenza di 15 anni nelle patrie galere debba essere con l'aria condizionata,tv,e tutto il resto?ma sti cazzi.
> Sul resto certo certo che le carceri dovrebbero essere luoghi dignitosi...ma per persone dignitose....


Per un reato del genere è sperabile un ergastolo... poi se vai a vedere le cronache, l'aria condizionata non credo sia così diffusa. Il più alto numero di suicidi d'Europa, sia tra detenuti che tra agenti. Le nostre galere sono fogne, tranne rare eccezioni.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Sputatemi da qui alla eternità, mi interessa poco

Ma io eliminerei direttamente il problema.

Ma non per vendetta, ne per giustizia.
Ne per dissuasione di nulla

Eliminazione del problema in prospettiva.

Non ce più, non lo farà più.

Punto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per un reato del genere sono d'accordo. Ma la dignità è altro. E qualunque agente di polizia penitenziaria te ne potrebbe parlare.


Ovviamente parlo per i reati di omicidio, pedofilia e anche stupro
A me di riabilitare persone così frega zero. Sulla dignità sinceramente me ne fregherei anche visto che chi ha subito ha perso molto di più della dignità


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per un reato del genere è sperabile un ergastolo... poi se vai a vedere le cronache, l'aria condizionata non credo sia così diffusa. Il più alto numero di suicidi d'Europa, sia tra detenuti che tra agenti. *Le nostre galere sono fogne*, tranne rare eccezioni.


e in casi come questo un bel chisenefrega glielo vogliamo mettere.


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2016)

Ciao

mi ricorda un avvenimento accaduto negli anni sessanta e che entro' nei libri di psicologia sociale con il termine "l'effetto spettatore". Una ragazza, Kitty, viene aggredita e pugnalata ... grida e chiede aiuto, ripetutamente. Oltre 30 persone hanno notato e assistito ... osservando come dissanguava per oltre mezz'ora. Le persone che osservavano, non si trovavano in pericolo. Stavano a casa e osservavano attraverso la finestra ... L'aggressore scappa, ma vedendo che non accadeva nulla, dopo un po' ritorna e continua a pugnalarla ... Kitty muore. 

Manca Dalida ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Per un reato del genere è sperabile un ergastolo... poi se vai a vedere le cronache, l'aria condizionata non credo sia così diffusa. Il più alto numero di suicidi d'Europa, sia tra detenuti che tra agenti. Le nostre galere sono fogne, tranne rare eccezioni.


L'ergastolo?non esiste....alla fine non esiste.Nob sincero?non mi interessa,vorrei solo che sto stronzo non uscisse mai più...perchè socialmente pericoloso,mi chederei anche che tipo di educazione ha ricevuto...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sputatemi da qui alla eternità, mi interessa poco
> 
> Ma io eliminerei direttamente il problema.
> 
> ...


Se in Italia esistesse un ergastolo che vuol dire che non esci più di li manco se campi fino a 100 anni non sarei d'accordo con te
Per come è la legge oggi e per come viene applicata, concordo con te


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

Il carcere e il trattamento di mostri del genere è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri. 
Quello che mi preoccupa è che gente come lui ha reso evidente che è possibile compiere in modo indisturbato omicidi in mezzo alla folla. 
Un pessimo esempio per I prossimi a cui passa per la testa una idea del genere. 
E l'evidenza di quanto si è impotenti pur gridando aiuto. 
Gente come lui rende questo un mondo peggiore e dove si è soli.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il carcere e il trattamento di mostri del genere è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
> Quello che mi preoccupa è che gente come lui ha reso evidente che è possibile compiere in modo indisturbato omicidi in mezzo alla folla.
> Un pessimo esempio per I prossimi a cui passa per la testa una idea del genere.
> E l'evidenza di quanto si è impotenti pur gridando aiuto.
> Gente come lui rende questo un mondo peggiore e dove si è soli.


ari quoto, non posso ridarti verde


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ergastolo?non esiste....alla fine non esiste.Nob sincero?non mi interessa,vorrei solo che sto stronzo non uscisse mai più...perchè socialmente pericoloso,mi chederei anche che tipo di educazione ha ricevuto...


Io spero che gli altri carcerati gli diano una lezione. ...
Che passi le peggio giornate la' dentro. ...


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente parlo per i reati di omicidio, pedofilia e anche stupro
> A me di riabilitare persone così frega zero. Sulla dignità sinceramente me ne fregherei anche visto che chi ha subito ha perso molto di più della dignità


ma infatti. ma in casi come questo, ma che si vuole riabilitare? uno che a 27 anni va a comprare l'alcool e se ne sta in macchina ad aspettare che l'ex fidanzata esca per darle fuoco da viva, che riabiliti? che cosa?


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Io spero che gli altri carcerati gli diano una lezione. ...
> Che passi le peggio giornate la' dentro. ...


Questi di solito sono sorvegliati a vista e isolati.Purtroppo.
Il rischi è che possano suicidarsi o essere suicidati.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ari quoto, non posso ridarti verde


E' preoccupante, cara. Davvero preoccupante. 
Becchi il partner sbagliato o diventi l'ossessione di qualcuno che si rivela malato e rischi una fine del genere. 

A me è capitato il tipo ossessionato.  Devo solo ringraziare che alla fine ha perso le mie tracce fra I miei vari trasferimenti e forse non era di animo cattivo. ...


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' preoccupante, cara. Davvero preoccupante.
> Becchi il partner sbagliato o diventi l'ossessione di qualcuno che si rivela malato e rischi una fine del genere.
> 
> A me è capitato il tipo ossessionato.  Devo solo ringraziare che alla fine ha perso le mie tracce fra I miei vari trasferimenti e forse non era di animo cattivo. ...


oserei dire che devi ringraziare più il fatto che non fosse di animo cattivo che altro.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' preoccupante, cara. Davvero preoccupante.
> Becchi il partner sbagliato o diventi l'ossessione di qualcuno che si rivela malato e rischi una fine del genere.
> 
> A me è capitato il tipo ossessionato.  Devo solo ringraziare che alla fine ha perso le mie tracce fra I miei vari trasferimenti e forse non era di animo cattivo. ...


io ho beccato il violento, ma per fortuna, grazie a Dio, amava talmente tanto la vita da non rischiare di finire in galera per una donna. e poi insomma non era lontanamente paragonabile, sempre grazie al cielo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho beccato il violento, ma per fortuna, grazie a Dio, amava talmente tanto la vita da non rischiare di finire in galera per una donna. e poi insomma non era lontanamente paragonabile, sempre grazie al cielo.


Io sono stato in guerra con una donna per 13 anni....!Non è mai volato uno schiaffo,uno che fosse uno,ossessionati entrambi...cose rotte,telefonate poco carina...ma zero violenza.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> oserei dire che devi ringraziare più il fatto che non fosse di animo cattivo che altro.


Quello senz'altro ma quando fumava erba diventava cattivo e mi mandava messaggi minacciosi. 
E' tornato in italia perché non poteva piu' mantenersi in uk.io poi ho cambiato casa, indirizzo,  non gli era più facile rintracciarmi . Pare sia tornato ma non sapeva dove/come trovarmi.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi ricorda un avvenimento accaduto negli anni sessanta e che entro' nei libri di psicologia sociale con il termine "l'effetto spettatore". Una ragazza, Kitty, viene aggredita e pugnalata ... grida e chiede aiuto, ripetutamente. Oltre 30 persone hanno notato e assistito ... osservando come dissanguava per oltre mezz'ora. Le persone che osservavano, non si trovavano in pericolo. Stavano a casa e osservavano attraverso la finestra ... L'aggressore scappa, ma vedendo che non accadeva nulla, dopo un po' ritorna e continua a pugnalarla ... Kitty muore.
> 
> ...


Terribile. 
Lo show.  Come nelle piazze del medioevo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

abbiate pazienza, ma dove avete letto che qualcuno è rimasto a guardarsi la scena?

chè mi pare non sia andata affatto così.   anzi.


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbiate pazienza, ma dove avete letto che qualcuno è rimasto a guardarsi la scena?
> 
> chè mi pare non sia andata affatto così.   anzi.



Ciao

è il non reagire ... bastano le grida ... 
Perché nel fenomeno Kitty, è stato per lo più percepito come stava gridando ... 
L'aggressore è subito scomparso ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2016)

Sono tutte supposizioni e nessuna certezza, tranne la bruttissima fine di questa giovane donna 
.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2016)

L'indifferenza, la scarsa empatia, la paura sono i motivi che frenano chi dovrebbe soccorrere 
Per lui non posso che augurare il massimo della pena. 

Quello che mi sconvolge è che lei non aveva mai denunciato pressioni da parte di questo ragazzo eppure interrogando gli amici e le amiche è venuto fuori che lei temeva il suo ex 
ecco l'invito a qualsiasi donna di non trascurare il campanello di allarme che scatta appena si percepisce che quello che si pretende non è lecito.

serve soprattutto un cambiamento della cultura generale, del senso civico, la necessità di isolare questi comportamenti all'origine.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è il non reagire ... bastano le grida ...
> Perché nel fenomeno Kitty, è stato per lo più percepito come stava gridando ...
> ...


continuo a non scorgere legami.    nel caso in esame nessuno ha assistito all'omicidio, almeno non ci sono elementi per pensarlo.     c'è gente che è scappata da una richiesta d'aiuto e soccorso.   ed è questo che ha condannato la ragazza.

nessuno s'è fermato a guardare.


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> continuo a non scorgere legami.    nel caso in esame nessuno ha assistito all'omicidio, almeno non ci sono elementi per pensarlo.     c'è gente che è scappata da una richiesta d'aiuto e soccorso.   ed è questo che ha condannato la ragazza.
> 
> nessuno s'è fermato a guardare.



Ciao

si stava discutendo sul fatto "come" rispondere alle grida d'aiuto ... e che vi è molta diffidenza ecc. 

Il nesso sta nel fatto che, o ascoltando e osservando come una persona implora aiuto (Kitty, per oltre mezz'ora) e le persone si trovavano in più al sicuro ... o scappati per "paura", "indifferenza" o quello che vuoi ...  le vittime vengono lasciate al loro destino. 

È chiaro, che ogni evento ha le sue particolarità e che fare paragoni è sempre da prendere con le pinze. Ma il denominatore comune resta che non si è mosso nessuno ad aiutare (dando ascolto alle suppliche d'aiuto) o scappando o osservando o ascoltando ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> continuo a non scorgere legami.    nel caso in esame nessuno ha assistito all'omicidio, almeno non ci sono elementi per pensarlo.     c'è gente che è scappata da una richiesta d'aiuto e soccorso.   ed è questo che ha condannato la ragazza.
> 
> nessuno s'è fermato a guardare.


Anche nel caso kitty la gente non ha aiutato.  Nonostante la tragedia in corso. Anzi.  Peggio ancora. Hanno assistito allo show. 
Il carnefice ha visto che poteva agire indisturbato. 
Anxhe l'assassino della ragazza ha compiuto una cosa orribile senza interferenze esterne.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

non sono d'accordo perchè le situazioni proposte sono totalmente diverse.

nel caso della ragazza di Roma la gente non si ferma perchè interpreta male le grida della ragazza.   è ragionevole pensare che sia stata scambiata come una che faceva da esca per dei rapinatori.

nel caso di Kitty non c'è margine d'interpretazione.   c'è una donna che verosimilmente grida "aiuto mi hanno pugnalata"
c'è gente che la vede ferita e non si muove.   e la lascia consapevolmente al suo destino.


l'effetto spettatore nel primo caso, non è richiamabile.   proprio perchè non c'è certezza che qualcuno abbia capito cosa stesse per accadere.  anzi.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Anche nel caso kitty la gente non ha aiutato.  Nonostante la tragedia in corso. Anzi.  Peggio ancora. Hanno assistito allo show.
> Il carnefice ha visto che poteva agire indisturbato.
> Anxhe l'assassino della ragazza ha compiuto una cosa orribile senza interferenze esterne.


il motivo per cui inizialmente si discorreva del luogo in cui è avvenuto il fatto inerisce proprio la logica dell'assassino in questione.    se il posto è in periferia, lontano dall'abitato, significa che il tipo voleva evitare proprio che qualcuno potesse assistere.   e testimoniare.   per poter agire indisturbato.


Nel caso di Kitty, il fatto di essere visto è stato semplicemente considerato un fatto irrilevante.  quindi le interferenze esterne sono state trascurate.

nel caso della ragazza di Roma, si è cercato di evitarle.  le interferenze esterne, intendo.


per questo per me il paragone non regge.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo perchè le situazioni proposte sono totalmente diverse.
> 
> nel caso della ragazza di Roma la gente non si ferma perchè interpreta male le grida della ragazza.   è ragionevole pensare che sia stata scambiata come una che faceva da esca per dei rapinatori.
> 
> ...


Non lo sapremo mai.
Fa brutto dire "io c'ero ma chi se ne frega"
Pubblicamente  forse suona meglio dire "non mi ero accorto" o "Temevo fossero ladri che inscenavano. ..."


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non lo sapremo mai.
> Fa brutto dire "io c'ero ma chi se ne frega"
> Pubblicamente  forse suona meglio dire "non mi ero accorto" o "Temevo fossero ladri che inscenavano. ..."


tu vivi in una città anche più grande di Roma.    se ti trovassi in pericolo, pensi che ti troveresti altrettanto sola?

o qualcuno risponderebbe alle tue richieste d'aiuto?


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ergastolo?non esiste....alla fine non esiste.Nob sincero?non mi interessa,vorrei solo che sto stronzo non uscisse mai più...perchè socialmente pericoloso,mi chederei anche che tipo di educazione ha ricevuto...


Dark se non esiste è grave. Per certi reati non si dovrebbe più uscire. Ma certe galere, e il 40 per cento di chi sta dentro è in attesa di giudizio, sono una vergogna. Meglio non parlare poi dell'educazione delle famiglie. Secondo te perché la gente trova normale non fermarsi, se una donna brucia?


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vivi in una città anche più grande di Roma.    se ti trovassi in pericolo, pensi che ti troveresti altrettanto sola?
> 
> o qualcuno risponderebbe alle tue richieste d'aiuto?


Non lo so. 
Penso che sarei altrettanto sola. 
L'unico tentativo che posso fare è chiedere aiuto o comunque far capire che c'è un'aggressione in corso. 
A volte nella mischia non si capisce chi è in pericolo e chi sta attaccando. ...quindi l'unica "arma" (a parte il tentativo di fuga o di difendersi ) è saper gridare aiuto e mettere in chiaro in che posizione stai per attirare l'attenzione. 

Se gridi qualcosa tipo "stai indietro!  Non mi toccare "
Il messaggio è chiaro anche ai passanti frettolosi e si capisce che sei la parte attaccata.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e in casi come questo un bel chisenefrega glielo vogliamo mettere.


Non ci sono galere personalizzate... nella merda oltre a gente come questo, ci sono parecchi sfigati.


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, inconcepibile. inconcepibile non chiamare nemmeno il 112, tirare dritto e tornare a casa.


E magari riuscire anche a dormire......


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo perchè le situazioni proposte sono totalmente diverse.
> 
> nel caso della ragazza di Roma la gente non si ferma perchè interpreta male le grida della ragazza.   è ragionevole pensare che sia stata scambiata come una che faceva da esca per dei rapinatori.
> 
> ...



Ciao

il termine lo trovo molto infelice, a dire il vero. È fuorviante. E la letteratura e i vari studi a riguardo riportano come l'aiuto viene spesso a mancare nelle più variate situazioni. Non per nulla a scuola è obbligatorio trattare come valutare le situazione, come reagire e come chiedere aiuto. Perché è un fenomeno risaputo. E non si sa ancora bene, che cosa sia che fa reagire in tal modo. Credo, che siano più fattori che s'intrecciano. E a secondo, prevale uno e nell'altro caso un'altro aspetto. 

Il fattore che descrivi tu, della fiducia che trasmette la vittima più o meno, cade anche sotto questo tipo di fenomeno che viene definito così. È un fenomeno complesso, non ridotto a due o tre determinanti. 

Qui, un video di come a Londra si aiuta a secondo se il soggetto ispira fiducia ... detto e ridotto in questo caso al minimo. 


[video=youtube;OSsPfbup0ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSsPfbup0ac[/video]



sienne


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

continuiamo a parlare di cose di alcuna utilità pratica.

ciò è che successo è il tragico epilogo di un percorso.     è un dramma se una ragazza nel cuore della notte cerca aiuto e nessuno le crede.

ma è un dramma peggiore se va a denunciare il fidanzato (ex) quale stalker e la sua denuncia non ha seguito.  o peggio ancora, se crede che denunciarlo sia inutile, perchè nessuno si occuperà del caso.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

*Sienne*

Ecco confermati I miei sospetti. 
A londra mi lascerebbero morire sul ciglio di un marciapiede


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ecco confermati I miei sospetti.
> A londra mi lascerebbero morire sul ciglio di un marciapiede


sei anche consapevole che l'esempio proposto è totalmente diverso da quello del caso della ragazza di Roma?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

eppure sono sicura che ci siano persone che avrebbero rischiato ustioni serie per salvare questa ragazza ma non avrebbero fatto notizia.
rimane uno strazio immane per la madre e tutta la famiglia


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure sono sicura che ci siano persone che avrebbero rischiato ustioni serie per salvare questa ragazza ma non avrebbero fatto notizia.
> rimane uno strazio immane per la madre e tutta la famiglia



Ciao

certo che ci sono. Ci mancherebbe pure! Anzi. Ma apparentemente c'è questa tendenza. Saperlo e mettersi in discussione senza accusare altri, aiuta a sensibilizzare e riflettere come reagire. Non sono situazioni di tutti i giorni. Inoltre, basta che sia uno che faccia il primo passo e i vari meccanismi di altri si sbloccano. Anche questo è vero. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *eppure sono sicura che ci siano persone che avrebbero rischiato ustioni serie per salvare questa ragazza* ma non avrebbero fatto notizia.
> rimane uno strazio immane per la madre e tutta la famiglia


Sono d'accordo. In questi casi non si riflette... se sei fatto in un certo modo ti fermi al volo e l'aiuti senza starea pensare ad altro, se sei vigliacco continui dritto perchè hai paura. Di solito sono le persone che hanno timore di ogni cosa, i benpensanti, i perfettini, (ovviamente solo all'apparenza, dentro sono pozzi neri).


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*

In un paese civile e con istituzioni serie e autorevoli, molti si sarebbero fermati, da noi vige il pensiero che è meglio farsi i cazzi propri, se non si vogliono guai.

Ed è colpa di istituzioni di cartone, che si sentono brave dopo aver scritto leggi e diritti su un foglietto di carta, e non sanno scendere concretamente sulla loro effettiva efficace totale e decisa applicazione.

Ora la "giustizia" molti interventi anche qui la "affidano" ai carcerati che faranno compagnia a questo signore.
E sul loro dargli delle belle lezioni dentro le mura di galera.

Non è un caso. A ben pensarci


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In un paese civile e con istituzioni serie e autorevoli, molti si sarebbero fermati, da noi vige il pensiero che è meglio farsi i cazzi propri, se non si vogliono guai.
> 
> Ed è colpa di istituzioni di cartone, che si sentono brave dopo aver scritto leggi e diritti su un foglietto di carta, e non sanno scendere concretamente sulla loro effettiva efficace totale e decisa applicazione.
> 
> ...


Che poi chi ha commesso questi reati qua in galera sta in padiglioni appositi, come i pedofili o i transessuali. Non stanno assieme agli altri detenuti.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Che poi chi ha commesso questi reati qua in galera sta in padiglioni appositi, come i pedofili o i transessuali. Non stanno assieme agli altri detenuti.


Un sentire comune che accoglie con "impotenza" questi crimini efferati, e "affida" ai carcerati la speranza di una giustizia, ti da il senso del grandioso ruolo che nel comune sentire ha lo stato. Prima, durante, e dopo


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un sentire comune che accoglie con "impotenza" questi crimini efferati, e "affida" ai carcerati la speranza di una giustizia,* ti da il senso del grandioso ruolo che nel comune sentire ha lo stato*. Prima, durante, e dopo


quale stato?


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Maggio 2016)

Sono venuta a conoscenza della triste vicenda solo oggi. Non ci sono commenti a riguardo.

Una cosa mi colpisce: il coso lì che ha sembianze maschili, ho letto che è una guardia giurata. Io so che per diventarlo si devono fare dei test, vedere se la persona è idonea, se sa mantenere la calma, ecc... Quindi come è possibile questa situazione?

Comunque, non so com'è la situazione a Roma, ma qui a Pisa non vi è tutta questa indifferenza. 
Anni fa, quando stavo con il mio ex violento, eravamo fermi vicino un centro commerciale e stavamo litigando, ero molto arrabbiata. Molti uomini si sono fermati a chiedermi se era tutto apposto! La cosa è stata una carezza al cuore, perché non è passata inosservata neppure la violenza verbale.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sono venuta a conoscenza della triste vicenda solo oggi. Non ci sono commenti a riguardo.
> 
> Una cosa mi colpisce: il coso lì che ha sembianze maschili, ho letto che è una guardia giurata. Io so che per diventarlo si devono fare dei test, vedere se la persona è idonea, se sa mantenere la calma, ecc... Quindi come è possibile questa situazione?
> 
> ...


non credo che i test attitudinali per le guardie giurate abbiano la stessa profondità di quelli per entrare nell'FBI o MI6 per fare degli esempi.

un bravo simulatore potrebbe farsi passare per normale quando non lo è.   va detto che magari il coso qui auando è entrato era normale e può essere uscito di senno strada facendo.

peraltro la calma è ingannatrice in situazioni come questa.   non è stato un raptus improvviso a seguito di un alterco pesante.   è stata un'azione pianificata.   quindi sul fatto che lui fosse calmissimo, all'esterno, non ho dubbi.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sono venuta a conoscenza della triste vicenda solo oggi. Non ci sono commenti a riguardo.
> 
> Una cosa mi colpisce: il coso lì che ha sembianze maschili, ho letto che è una guardia giurata. Io so che per diventarlo si devono fare dei test, vedere se la persona è idonea, se sa mantenere la calma, ecc... Quindi come è possibile questa situazione?
> 
> ...


a Roma c'è sia gente come me e oscuro che si sarebbe fermata/avrebbe chiamato i soccorsi, e gente come quella che non si è fermata. non credo si possa fare un discorso generale sul "com è la situazione".. a me è capitato di essere infastidita rientrando a casa da sola la sera e che qualcuno s'è messo in mezzo e anche l'esperienza opposta, essere infastidita sull'autobus in mezzo all'indifferenza generale. dipende da chi incontri, c'è di tutto.

ti quoto assai sul discorso della guardia giurata, stessa cosa che ci chiedevamo ieri sera io e il mio lui.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

sarà un caso ma di guardie giurate che hanno ucciso ne ho lette parecchie e di solito usano appunto l'arma che, secondo me , fuori dal lavoro non dovrebbero avere.
se fanno dei test non mi pare serva a molto


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Non abbiamo elementi.
Le guardie giurate armate...è una questione
Vigilanza non armata è un'altra questione.


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Trovo sconvolgente il non agire di istinto...improvvisare qualcosa. Quantomeno fermarsi, chiamare il 112 e vedere come si mette una situazione dubbia.

Come si fa a girarsi dall'altra parte?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a Roma c'è sia gente come me e oscuro che si sarebbe fermata/avrebbe chiamato i soccorsi, e gente come quella che non si è fermata. non credo si possa fare un discorso generale sul "com è la situazione".. a me è capitato di essere infastidita rientrando a casa da sola la sera e che qualcuno s'è messo in mezzo e anche l'esperienza opposta, essere infastidita sull'autobus in mezzo all'indifferenza generale. dipende da chi incontri, c'è di tutto.
> 
> ti quoto assai sul discorso della guardia giurata, stessa cosa che ci chiedevamo ieri sera io e il mio lui.


Ma che test vuoi che facciano?
Mica gli chiedono  "se la ragazza la lascia lei che fa?".
Per il resto ti quoto a oltranza.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma che test vuoi che facciano?
> Mica gli chiedono  "se la ragazza la lascia lei che fa?".*
> Per il resto ti quoto a oltranza.


hai ragione pure tu, effettivamente.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Trovo sconvolgente il non agire di istinto...improvvisare qualcosa. Quantomeno fermarsi, chiamare il 112 e vedere come si mette una situazione dubbia.
> 
> Come si fa a girarsi dall'altra parte?


pensa che una su facebook mi ha scritto "mbè ma lì dietro c'è un campo rom se vedi bruciare una macchina pensi sia normale" ah. eh beh certo, quindi tira dritto e corri a casa, non sia mai. non fa una piega.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Trovo sconvolgente il non agire di istinto...improvvisare qualcosa. Quantomeno fermarsi, chiamare il 112 e vedere come si mette una situazione dubbia.
> 
> Come si fa a girarsi dall'altra parte?


Ma qui da noi c'è gente che butta sotto i ciclisti e scappa...e sai come ti rispondono?nso mica na guardia...!
Quando succede a loro però....


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

La puntata di oggi di Melog ne parla...radio 24 Gianluca Nicoletti!

In diretta in questo momento.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...stimoni_che_per_ultimi-140985932/?ref=HRER1-1

allora, il primo dice "pensavo che stessero discutendo animatamente". 

il secondo, 18 anni, serata ai locali di ostia, riaccompagna la ragazza a casa e vede sti due che litigano e vabbè, ci sta che non ti fermi, puoi pensare che sia un bisticcio. ma ripassi dopo una sigaretta e vedi un'auto in fiamme, non colleghi e tiri dritto?

ora, ribadisco il concetto che fare il Quarto Grado del forum non serva a una cippa, però io rifletto sull'indifferenza e sul "facciamoci i fatti nostri".. che se tu vedi due che litigano e dopo un pochino ripassi e vedi che c'è una macchina che va in fiamme, non capisco come non ti viene di chiamare il 112 o il 118. per me è la normalità! non è un atto eroico.

per non parlare del fatto che guarda caso tu passi e stanno solo litigando, poi guarda sempre che coincidenza, ripassi e non si vede nulla tranne un'auto in fiamme, e vabbeh che vuoi che sia, sarà er campo rom no? quindi è normale vedere un'auto che brucia e andarsene a casa. boh


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

insomma non si sono presi paura.   e nessun effetto spettatore.


semplicemente gliene fotteva una beata fava.         e neanche si sono posti la domanda su quello che stava realmente accadendo.

sarebbe stato interessante osservare la loro espressione mentre dicevano queste cose.   per notare un'ombra di rimorso.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma non si sono presi paura.   e nessun effetto spettatore.
> 
> 
> *semplicemente gliene fotteva una beata fava.         e neanche si sono posti la domanda su quello che stava realmente accadendo.*
> ...


ecco esatto. questa cosa è agghiacciante. almeno per me, poi se è divenuta routine oh, io non lo concepisco.


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2016)

Ciao 

L'effetto spettatore è proprio il fatto di tirare proprie conclusioni o che non t'interessa o che pensi tutto, tranne che entrare nella scena. 

Spettatore, nel senso di rimanere fuori per i motivi più svariati. Non che si rimane ad osservare..... 

Sienne


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

non lo so, se sia agghiacciante.   dico davvero, non lo so.    quindi tendo a non sconvolgermi per l'indifferenza o l'egoismo delle persone.    perchè non mi aspetto nulla di diverso.

infatti resto sempre colpito dai gesti gentili.      probabile che, in una situazione del genere, io chiamerei i carabinieri.

intervenire direttamente.....non lo so.    ad istinto direi di sì.    ma la ragione mi farebbe pensare anche ad una possibile trappola, quindi alla fine mi fermerei, chiamerei i carabinieri.   non so se mi fermerei ad aspettare che arrivino.

dovrei trovarmici, nella situazione.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco esatto. questa cosa è agghiacciante. almeno per me, poi se è divenuta routine oh, io non lo concepisco.


Questa è la normalità.
A me non meraviglia per nulla,quello che è successo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

A me non meraviglia ma non riesco nemmeno a colpevolizzarli così tanto. 
Nei loro panni non so che avrei fatto
 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] se vedessi bruciare un'auto vicino a un campo rom credo che tirerei dritto anche io 
Poi magari poteva collegare i due fatti ma questo con il senno di poi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Appunto il problema è considerare alcune persone o gruppi extraterritoriali rispetto a sé e a coloro che si considera propri simili.
Se ad esempio si pensa che sia una puttana o un regolamento di conti o una questione di rom ecc.
A me è capitato di preoccuparmi di un bambino non accudito e mi è stato risposto  "ma è africano".
L'empatia funziona con chi si riconosce come simile per cui, ha ragione il Papa, si può provare empatia per il cucciolo e non per un umano.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Io sono molto impulsiva per cui non escludo che avrei potuto fermarmi, se avessi ragionato un attimo non lo avrei fatto e avrei telefonato, come ho fatto in altre circostanze. Escludo che sarei andata dritta.


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto il problema è considerare alcune persone o gruppi extraterritoriali rispetto a sé e a coloro che si considera propri simili.
> Se ad esempio si pensa che sia una puttana o un regolamento di conti o una questione di rom ecc.
> A me è capitato di preoccuparmi di un bambino non accudito e mi è stato risposto  "ma è africano".
> L'empatia funziona con chi si riconosce come simile per cui, ha ragione il Papa, si può provare empatia per il cucciolo e non per un umano.


Ciao

Per questo il percorso di socializzazione è molto importante per sensibilizzare. Se si trasmette solo che il diverso i il mondo è cattivo, diventa difficile..... 


Sienne


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto impulsiva per cui non escludo che avrei potuto fermarmi, se avessi ragionato un attimo non lo avrei fatto e avrei telefonato, come ho fatto in altre circostanze. Escludo che sarei andata dritta.


sì, ma non sono sicura che avrei capito il dramma.magari intenta a pensare ad una cartella di equitalia o un problema ala lavoro
se consapevole qualcosa avrei fatto e la telefonata è certo il minimo....ma il mio dubbio è sul capire che cosa stesse succedendo


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto impulsiva per cui non escludo che avrei potuto fermarmi, se avessi ragionato un attimo non lo avrei fatto e avrei telefonato, come ho fatto in altre circostanze. Escludo che sarei andata dritta.


Pure io tendo ad agire d'istinto,  ma erano le 3.30 di notte, buio,  zona pessima, uno passa in auto e non credo a 30 km orari, non fa neanche in tempo credo a capire cosa stia succedendo. Diverso chi ci e' passato in motorino, dicono, e  quindi   con il motorino hai tutto il tempo credo di vedere, poi se sia stato menefreghismo o paura non lo so. Pero' non raccontino  che bastava una telefonata,  5 volanti in tutta Roma di notte, minimo  minimo arrivava dopo un ora li. Sarebbe morta comunque e magari chi tentava di savarla. Altra cosa il senso civico,  se ti rendi conto, quello impone sia di fermarsi sia di telefonare al 112.  Pero' alle mie figlie dico sempre di non fidarsi di nessuno.
Una telefonata sempre.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

non so se riesco a spiegarmi.

nessuno dice che un comune cittadino alle 3.30 di notte debba obbligatoriamente  fermarsi in mezzo alla strada perchè non siamo in Die Hard, ma una telefonata va fatta perché un dovere e perchè è il comune senso civico. almeno secondo me.

non so se ci sia veramente un campo rom lì vicino, l'ha scritto una su facebook, ma non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.

e sì, mi stupisco ancora di quanto alla gente freghi cazzi di ciò che succede agli altri, perchè non è che viviamo dentro Romanzo Criminale eh? :rotfl::rotfl:la Magliana non è di certo teatro di sparatorie o auto incendiate quotidiane e allora "è normale vedere auto che bruciano"..io a Roma non le vedo frequentemente. quindi a casa fregandomene non ci sarei andata.

il che non significa che sono Wonderwoman in gonnella, mi sarei spaventata eccome a fermarmi da sola di notte a Ponte Galeria (e [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] può capire), ma pensare che questa sia la normalità mi spaventa ancora di più.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto il problema è considerare alcune persone o gruppi extraterritoriali rispetto a sé e a coloro che si considera propri simili.
> *Se ad esempio si pensa che sia una puttana o un regolamento di conti *o una questione di rom ecc.
> A me è capitato di preoccuparmi di un bambino non accudito e mi è stato risposto  "ma è africano".
> L'empatia funziona con chi si riconosce come simile per cui, ha ragione il Papa, si può provare empatia per il cucciolo e non per un umano.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto impulsiva per cui non escludo che avrei potuto fermarmi, se avessi ragionato un attimo non lo avrei fatto e avrei telefonato, come ho fatto in altre circostanze. Escludo che sarei andata dritta.


ti quoto in tutto

io passando per via Prenestina, ormai 10 anni fa tipo, ho visto una scena preoccupante, due che malmenavano uno. Ora potevano essere spacciatori, criminali, o un'aggressione. Ovvio che a 23 anni da sola di notte non mi sono fermata, ma io il 113 l'ho chiamato.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io tendo ad agire d'istinto,  ma erano le 3.30 di notte, buio,  zona pessima, uno passa in auto e non credo a 30 km orari, non fa neanche in tempo credo a capire cosa stia succedendo. Diverso chi ci e' passato in motorino, dicono, e  quindi   con il motorino hai tutto il tempo credo di vedere, poi se sia stato menefreghismo o paura non lo so. Pero' non raccontino  che bastava una telefonata,  5 volanti in tutta Roma di notte, minimo  minimo arrivava dopo un ora li. Sarebbe morta comunque e magari chi tentava di savarla. *Altra cosa il senso civico,  se ti rendi conto, quello impone sia di fermarsi sia di telefonare al 112.  Pero' alle mie figlie dico sempre di non fidarsi di nessuno.*
> Una telefonata sempre.


io parlo di questo infatti. non credo proprio che la telefonata le avrebbe salvato la vita, ma è il principio di fondo che è sbagliato, perché comunque se si nota qualcosa di strano è la normalità. secondo me.

anche mia madre mi ha insegnato a non fidarmi di nessuno, ma mi ha insegnato anche a non essere indifferente ed essere caritatevole, nel vero senso della parola, in primis per solidarietà e umanità, secondo poi perchè nessuno è immune, pensare sempre che le cose capitino agli altri e a noi no ci rende più vulnerabili. e invece dovremmo essere più uniti. IMHO.

edit: ovviamente ti quoto  mi sono riletta e sembravo in disaccordo [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION]


----------



## Foglia (31 Maggio 2016)

"_E il resto è orribile cronaca. Che si sarebbe potuta evitare - dicono gli inquirenti - se solo lei avesse avuto il coraggio di denunciare le continue vessazioni psicologiche_".

Io parto da qui, e da legale pure lo dico, e chiedo, e vi chiedo: ma denunciare A CHI?


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> "_E il resto è orribile cronaca. Che si sarebbe potuta evitare - dicono gli inquirenti - se solo lei avesse avuto il coraggio di denunciare le continue vessazioni psicologiche_".
> 
> Io parto da qui, e da legale pure lo dico, e chiedo, e vi chiedo: ma denunciare A CHI?


al fantasma formaggino.


----------



## Foglia (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al fantasma formaggino.


Eccappunto, che gli inquirenti facevano meglio a tacersi 

Sempre che l'abbiano realmente detto, e che non sia solo una invenzione mediatica. Che vorrei ben vedere chicchessia sporgere querela per un paio di appostamenti sotto casa, o per richieste di chiarimenti. L'idea che mi sconcerta è che a posteriori ci sarebbero stati tutti i rimedi. E si dimentica che a posteriori non si rimediano neppure giuste pene per i colpevoli. Questo è il sistema che fa sì che nessuno, sentendosi tutelato, abbia l'ardire di fermarsi davanti ad una ragazza che chiede aiuto.


E lo sanno bene, gli inquirenti.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

gli è che nessuno può immaginarsi prima quanto il cervello di una persona ossessiva possa degenerare.

la prevenzione in certe cose è se non impossibile quantomeno macchinosa.


----------



## Foglia (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che nessuno può immaginarsi prima quanto il cervello di una persona ossessiva possa degenerare.
> 
> la prevenzione in certe cose è se non impossibile quantomeno macchinosa.


Sicuramente è come dici tu.

Ma non solo. No, perché uno prima di dire "bastava una denuncia, una querela" dovrebbe sapere di cosa si tratta, in cosa si concretizza, quel che letteralmente "sarebbe bastato".


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente è come dici tu.
> 
> Ma non solo. No, perché uno prima di dire "bastava una denuncia, una querela" dovrebbe sapere di cosa si tratta, in cosa si concretizza, quel che letteralmente "sarebbe bastato".


Non sarebbe servito a un bel nulla.
Vero è che non puoi mettere al gabbio uno che non ha commesso un fatto e vero è pure che la Precrimine esiste solo nel mondo di Dick.
A me viene tanto da dire solo "facciamoci un segno della croce".


----------



## brenin (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sarebbe servito a un bel nulla.
> Vero è che non puoi mettere al gabbio uno che non ha commesso un fatto e vero è pure che la Precrimine esiste solo nel mondo di Dick.
> A me viene tanto da dire solo "facciamoci un segno della croce".


I segni della croce devono essere almeno due.... il primo affinchè non ci si trovi mai coinvolti, il secondo nel caso si decidesse di sporgere denuncia ( non escludendo che la parte lesa possa addirittura vedere completamente "ribaltata" la sentenza o beccarsi una controdenuncia.... ).


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sarebbe servito a un bel nulla.
> Vero è che non puoi mettere al gabbio uno che non ha commesso un fatto e vero è pure che la Precrimine esiste solo nel mondo di Dick.
> A me viene tanto da dire solo "facciamoci un segno della croce".





brenin ha detto:


> I segni della croce devono essere almeno due.... il primo affinchè non ci si trovi mai coinvolti, il secondo nel caso si decidesse di sporgere denuncia ( non escludendo che la parte lesa possa addirittura vedere completamente "ribaltata" la sentenza o beccarsi una controdenuncia.... ).


tralasciando il fatto che una delle ultime vittime di omicidio da parte dell'ex marito, non ricordo assolutamente il nome, lo aveva denunciato non si sa quante volte per stalking e minacce, era terrorizzata e ripeteva a tutti, genitori, amici, parenti "questo mi ammazza, questo mi ammazza". queste cose le ha dette il padre in un'intervista dopo che è stata assassinata. per cui..


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tralasciando il fatto che una delle ultime vittime di omicidio da parte dell'ex marito, non ricordo assolutamente il nome, lo aveva denunciato non si sa quante volte per stalking e minacce, era terrorizzata e ripeteva a tutti, genitori, amici, parenti "questo mi ammazza, questo mi ammazza". queste cose le ha dette il padre in un'intervista dopo che è stata assassinata. per cui..


Non si può intervenire in anticipo, si può intervenire solo a fatto compiuto. 
O beccano un potenziale omicida in flagranza di reato o c'è poco da fare mi sa, si interviene solo a fatti compiuti.
Una donna perseguita con minacce e stalking forse si salva solo cambiando paese mi sa...:unhappy:

Se uno ti vuole ammazzare poco importa che gli diano un ordine restrittivo, che credo sia l'unica cosa che si possa ottenere, ma non sono ferrata in materia.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si può intervenire in anticipo, si può intervenire solo a fatto compiuto.
> O beccano un potenziale omicida in flagranza di reato o c'è poco da fare mi sa, si interviene solo a fatti compiuti.
> Una donna perseguita con minacce e stalking forse si salva solo cambiando paese mi sa...:unhappy:
> 
> Se uno ti vuole ammazzare poco importa che gli diano un ordine restrittivo, che credo sia l'unica cosa che si possa ottenere, ma non sono ferrata in materia.


155 casi in un anno  di donne uccise e la maggior parte sono state ripetutamente minacciate per lunghi periodi. impotenza è la parola d'ordine


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Giugno 2016)

*Schifo schifo schifo schifo schifo*

http://bologna.repubblica.it/cronac...soda_caustica_fermato_il_fidanzato-141170036/


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> http://bologna.repubblica.it/cronac...soda_caustica_fermato_il_fidanzato-141170036/


però abbiamo la legge  finalmente per il femminicidio , mi sa che bisogna cambiare il cervello di questi oso dire ammalati , l'educazione e il rispetto  si impartisce a casa e nelle scuole


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> http://bologna.repubblica.it/cronac...soda_caustica_fermato_il_fidanzato-141170036/





ologramma ha detto:


> però abbiamo la legge  finalmente per il femminicidio , mi sa che bisogna cambiare il cervello di questi oso dire ammalati , l'educazione e il rispetto  si impartisce a casa e nelle scuole


c'entra nulla il femminicidio.    da come viene presentato il caso, questo qui non voleva il bambino, il tempo per l'IVG era evidentemente trascorso e ha pensato di risolvere il problema alla radice.

per ora abbiamo "solo" un tentato omicidio e forse un procurato aborto.     a 10 anni non ci arriva.


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'entra nulla il femminicidio.    da come viene presentato il caso, questo qui non voleva il bambino, il tempo per l'IVG era evidentemente trascorso e ha pensato di risolvere il problema alla radice.
> 
> per ora abbiamo "solo" un tentato omicidio e forse un procurato aborto.     a 10 anni non ci arriva.


è sempre un atto esacrabile verso una donna poi se fosse sfociato in femminicidio ci è mancato poco , per le pene l'italia è buonista  in tutti i sensi pensa quando prende qualcuno quando uccide ?
I giudici non capiscono che l'altro chiunque sia non c'è più


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> è sempre un atto esacrabile verso una donna poi se fosse sfociato in femminicidio ci è mancato poco , per le pene l'italia è buonista  in tutti i sensi pensa quando prende qualcuno quando uccide ?
> I giudici non capiscono che l'altro chiunque sia non c'è più


la pena base è 25 anni.   con le aggravanti prevalenti, arrivi anche all'ergastolo.   almeno questo è quello che ti insegnano a lezione di Diritto Penale.

continuo a restare un pòl così di fronte alla parola femminicidio.    come se tentare di ammazzare un uomo conti meno.

sì certo, si fa riferimento alle motivazioni del gesto.     ma gli esiti sono i medesimi.   quindi dal punto di vista penalistico, non dovrebbero esserci differenze.   le aggravanti infatti servono proprio a sanzionare la crudeltà ulteriore.


il discrimine sta sul piano culturale.       e lì stanno diversi cortocircuiti mentali che mi fanno sorridere.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Giugno 2016)

Ho letto cose che mi hanno rattristato. Quando ho visto persone in difficoltà anche in piena notte e anche da sola mi sono fermata e lo stesso é successo a me... Piccola provincia fortuna, non saprei. Invece da chi DOVEVO essere aiutata ho sentito rivolgermi solo scuse.
Quando avevo più o meno 12 anni ho dovuto chiamare i carabinieri. Mio padre in preda al alcool violento ci stava minacciando. Avevo già una volta schivato il cacciavite che usava come un pugnale e non era la prima volta che li chiamavo. Sono arrivati dopo un ora. Sono arrivati che ero in preda ad una crisi nervosa. Mio padre gridava ancora e mia madre aveva la faccia gonfia dalla botte.
Sapete cosa hanno fatto le nostre care forze dell'ordine. Gli hanno detto di calmarsi!!! Lui ha preso la macchina ed è sparito. Io ho chiesto perché non facessero niente mi é stato risposto che finché non ci fosse stato qualcosa di veramente grave loro non avrebbero potuto fare niente.
Purtroppo siamo ancora lì, chi ti dovrebbe aiutare o é il più crudele o é indifferente....


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho letto cose che mi hanno rattristato. Quando ho visto persone in difficoltà anche in piena notte e anche da sola mi sono fermata e lo stesso é successo a me... Piccola provincia fortuna, non saprei. Invece da chi DOVEVO essere aiutata ho sentito rivolgermi solo scuse.
> Quando avevo più o meno 12 anni ho dovuto chiamare i carabinieri. Mio padre in preda al alcool violento ci stava minacciando. Avevo già una volta schivato il cacciavite che usava come un pugnale e non era la prima volta che li chiamavo. Sono arrivati dopo un ora. Sono arrivati che ero in preda ad una crisi nervosa. Mio padre gridava ancora e mia madre aveva la faccia gonfia dalla botte.
> Sapete cosa hanno fatto le nostre care forze dell'ordine. Gli hanno detto di calmarsi!!! Lui ha preso la macchina ed è sparito. Io ho chiesto perché non facessero niente mi é stato risposto che finché non ci fosse stato qualcosa di veramente grave loro non avrebbero potuto fare niente.
> Purtroppo siamo ancora lì, chi ti dovrebbe aiutare o é il più crudele o é indifferente....


E' ancora cosi'.
Neanche se finisci al pronto soccorso per qualxhe ematoma viene fatto qualcosa. Deve succedere qualcosa di grave. 
Ovviamente questo incoraggia I violenti. ..coscienti di non pagare conseguenze. ..


----------



## Ridosola (3 Giugno 2016)

Se mi fossi trovata a passare di là, neanch'io so cosa avrei fatto. Fermarmi in una strada isolata, di notte, lo escludo totalmente! Una telefonata al 113 sarebbe stata più plausibile...ma effettivamente la situazione poteva anche risultare ambigua...e allora io, me la sarei sentita di mettermi nei casini? Perchè scusate ragazzi, ma io vengo da una città mafiosa, e vi assicuro che qui, se qualcuno vede "qualcosa di strano", di qualunque genere, diventa improvvisamente cieco! Ed io sinceramente, nel dubbio, credo che probabilmente ci avrei pensato 100 volte prima di chiamare i soccorsi. Perchè se poi ti trovi in mezzo a regolamenti di conti, o robe del genere, e vieni chiamato a testimoniare, beh allora sono cazzi. E questo lo dico con la consapevolezza che semmai dovessi trovarmi io in difficoltà, molto probabilmente riceverei lo stesso trattamento


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Se mi fossi trovata a passare di là, neanch'io so cosa avrei fatto. Fermarmi in una strada isolata, di notte, lo escludo totalmente! Una telefonata al 113 sarebbe stata più plausibile...ma effettivamente la situazione poteva anche risultare ambigua...e allora io, me la sarei sentita di mettermi nei casini? Perchè scusate ragazzi, ma io vengo da una città mafiosa, e vi assicuro che qui, se qualcuno vede "qualcosa di strano", di qualunque genere, diventa improvvisamente cieco! Ed io sinceramente, nel dubbio, credo che probabilmente ci avrei pensato 100 volte prima di chiamare i soccorsi. Perchè se poi ti trovi in mezzo a regolamenti di conti, o robe del genere, e vieni chiamato a testimoniare, beh allora sono cazzi. E questo lo dico con la consapevolezza che semmai dovessi trovarmi io in difficoltà, molto probabilmente riceverei lo stesso trattamento


le tue remore le capisco.    ma non mi posso arrendere ad esse.    e poi la segnalazione ai carabinieri ed alla polizia si può fare anche in anonimo....se non ricordo male


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Sono agghiacciata certi post che non quoto per rispetto.
Capisco però perché in certe zone è la criminalità organizzata a controllare il territorio.
Informo che organizzazioni criminali sono presenti ovunque, ma questa consapevolezza non toglie il senso di umanità.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Si*

Adesso il pezzo di merda dichiara che si faceva tante canne.....e quindi non ricorda cosa ha fatto....!L'assurdo è che secondo il magistrato non c'è la premeditazione.....e certo...io esco con una tanica di liquido infiammabile per fare cosa?
Io vorrei tanto sapere a sto cazzo di magistrato cosa passa per la testa....


----------



## Ridosola (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono agghiacciata certi post che non quoto per rispetto.
> Capisco però perché in certe zone è la criminalità organizzata a controllare il territorio.
> Informo che organizzazioni criminali sono presenti ovunque, ma questa consapevolezza non toglie il senso di umanità.


Anche se non hai quotato si capisce perfettamente che ti riferivi al mio  post. Dal tuo intuisco che la zona in cui vivi è da considerarsi  abbastanza tranquilla per quanto riguarda la criminalità. Perchè io ho  parlato di mafia, non di spacciatori d'erba o ladri di automobili  e sarai certamente d'accordo con me nel ritenere che denunciare una cosa o l'altra, può portare a  situazioni ben diverse. Parli di umanità, ma non è umano temere per la  propria vita o per quella delle persone a cui si vuol bene?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

non riesco più a seguirvi. sono passata sul luogo del delitto perchè dovevo andare da bricosì , mi sono commossa. la storia di sara mi sta disfacendo.


----------



## Ridosola (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> le tue remore le capisco.    ma non mi posso arrendere ad esse.    e poi la segnalazione ai carabinieri ed alla polizia si può fare anche in anonimo....se non ricordo male


Ma infatti, io stessa ho scritto che non saprei cosa avrei fatto...ragionare a freddo sulle questioni ti porta a valutare cose che a caldo non ti sfiorano nemmeno. Magari si, lì per lì avrei preso il telefono e chiesto aiuto...salvo poi pentirmene amaramente dopo qualche giorno per essermi immischiata in qualche casino!
Sulla possibilità di effettuare la segnalazione anonima non ti so dire, ogni volta che mi è capitato di chiamare mi hanno chiesto le generalità ed un recapito telefonico


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io stessa ho scritto che non saprei cosa avrei fatto...ragionare a freddo sulle questioni ti porta a valutare cose che a caldo non ti sfiorano nemmeno. Magari si, lì per lì avrei preso il telefono e chiesto aiuto...salvo poi pentirmene amaramente dopo qualche giorno per essermi immischiata in qualche casino!
> Sulla possibilità di effettuare la segnalazione anonima non ti so dire, ogni volta che mi è capitato di chiamare mi hanno chiesto le generalità ed un recapito telefonico


in anonimo intendo che poi le tue generalità non devono in alcun modo essere diffuse.   non che non vengano registrate.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> non riesco più a seguirvi. sono passata sul luogo del delitto perchè dovevo andare da bricosì , mi sono commossa. la storia di sara mi sta disfacendo.


Ban,purtroppo non è la prima e non è l'ultima.
Però aggiungo una cosa.Quella povera ragazza è stata troppo leggere...sembra che una settimana prima era stata aggredita...ma non aveva fatto nulla....


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso il pezzo di merda dichiara che si faceva tante canne.....e quindi non ricorda cosa ha fatto....!*L'assurdo è che secondo il magistrato non c'è la premeditazione.....e certo...io esco con una tanica di liquido infiammabile per fare cosa?*
> Io vorrei tanto sapere a sto cazzo di magistrato cosa passa per la testa....


Incredibile... insomma, questo esce con l'arma del delitto in tasca e non  c'è premeditazione :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban,purtroppo non è la prima e non è l'ultima.
> Però aggiungo una cosa.Quella povera ragazza è stata troppo leggere...sembra che una settimana prima era stata aggredita...ma non aveva fatto nulla....


lo so Clà, hai ragione...me l'ha detto pure il mio lui, siamo passati assieme, io mi volevo fermare ma lui stava di corsissima e m'ha detto la stessa cosa. "non è la prima nè l'ultima, perchè questa volta ti fa così brutto?" non lo so perchè, m'ha colpito tanto. sarò diventata emotiva..

sì, ho letto. dice che lui l'aveva strattonata davanti ad altri. perchè non ci pensi, non puoi immaginare che possa finire così, e te lo dico per esperienza personale..


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Incredibile... insomma, questo esce con l'arma del delitto in tasca e non  c'è premeditazione :unhappy:


Per il magistrato voleva incendiare solo la macchina..!Che poi quel porco non si è portato dietro il cellulare, si chiedono il perchè?
Ci arrivano a capire?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban,purtroppo non è la prima e non è l'ultima.
> Però aggiungo una cosa.Quella povera ragazza è stata troppo leggere...sembra che una settimana prima era stata aggredita...ma non aveva fatto nulla....


Se per  "fatto nulla" intendi che non l'ha segnalato alle forze dell'ordine, non cambiava assolutamente quanto è successo.
Trovo sia stata ingenua ad incontrarlo da sola. . .


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per il magistrato voleva incendiare solo la macchina..!*Che poi quel porco non si è portato dietro il cellulare,* si chiedono il perchè?
> Ci arrivano a capire?


si voleva fare l'alibi da un'altra parte con le celle telefoniche...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Se per  "fatto nulla" intendi che non l'ha segnalato alle forze dell'ordine, non cambiava assolutamente quanto è successo.
> Trovo sia stata ingenua ad incontrarlo da sola. . .


non l'ha incontrato da sola. l'ha visto di pomeriggio a casa della madre e la sera lei è uscita per fatti suoi col nuovo boyfriend e lui l'ha seguita, aspettata, pedinata etc ed il tutto con alcool in macchina (ma non è premeditazione, no.)


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si voleva fare l'alibi da un'altra parte con le celle telefoniche...


l'ha lasciato in carica a lavoro...


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ha lasciato in carica a lavoro...


ah ecco... comunque è incredibile che non diano un ergastolo per un delitto così.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non l'ha incontrato da sola. l'ha visto di pomeriggio a casa della madre e la sera lei è uscita per fatti suoi col nuovo boyfriend e lui l'ha seguita, aspettata, pedinata etc ed il tutto con alcool in macchina (ma non è premeditazione, no.)


Guarda che sulla premeditazione non metto dubbio. 
Purtroppo ormai uomini o donne che non riconoscono il diritto alla vita dei loro simili c'è ne sono troppi. Viviamo in un mondo dove conta solo l'io e l'essere. L'altro è solo un impedimento al nostro stare bene. Se ci ferisce o solo infastidisce meglio eliminarlo. Ci vorrebbe un po' di disciplina vera. 
"coperti e allineati" per tutti


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Se per  "fatto nulla" intendi che non l'ha segnalato alle forze dell'ordine, non cambiava assolutamente quanto è successo.
> Trovo sia stata ingenua ad incontrarlo da sola. . .


Secondo me è stata leggera in tutto.
Credo che abbia sottovalutato la pericolosità del suo ex.....


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *Guarda che sulla premeditazione non metto dubbio.*
> Purtroppo ormai uomini o donne che non riconoscono il diritto alla vita dei loro simili c'è ne sono troppi. Viviamo in un mondo dove conta solo l'io e l'essere. L'altro è solo un impedimento al nostro stare bene. Se ci ferisce o solo infastidisce meglio eliminarlo. Ci vorrebbe un po' di disciplina vera.
> "coperti e allineati" per tutti


 il mio sarcasmo non era riferito a te. ma a quello che stavamo scrivendo prima con oscuro e nob...che ci fa alquanto schifo che il giudice non abbia riconosciuto la premeditazione.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si voleva fare l'alibi da un'altra parte con le celle telefoniche...


Infatti,e allora come si fa a pensare che non ha premeditato il tutto?lasci il cell sul lavoro ed esci con una tanica di banzina....per fare cosa?per incendiare una macchina?cioè sono incazzato nero...e purtroppo va sempre così...!Ora qualche stronzo dia vvocato chiedere una perizia,lui già sostiene che era imbottito di canne....


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco... comunque è incredibile che non diano un ergastolo per un delitto così.


vedrai. vedrai come va a finire. intanto ha ritrattato la premeditazione. poi dirà che l'ha strozzata per sbaglio durante una colluttazione e ha bruciato il corpo per paura (e decadrà anche l'aggravante "crudeltà")..poi invocheranno perizia psichiatrica quindi determineranno che è matto.

grasso che cola se si fa 20 anni.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,e allora come si fa a pensare che non ha premeditato il tutto?lasci il cell sul lavoro ed esci con una tanica di banzina....per fare cosa?per incendiare una macchina?cioè sono incazzato nero...e purtroppo va sempre così...!Ora qualche stronzo dia vvocato chiedere una perizia,lui già sostiene che era imbottito di canne....


concordo su tutto!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vedrai. vedrai come va a finire. intanto ha ritrattato la premeditazione. poi dirà che l'ha strozzata per sbaglio durante una colluttazione e ha bruciato il corpo per paura (e decadrà anche l'aggravante "crudeltà")..poi invocheranno perizia psichiatrica quindi determineranno che è matto.
> 
> grasso che cola se si fa 20 anni.


Famo 16.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Famo 16.


si infatti, sicuro.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio sarcasmo non era riferito a te. ma a quello che stavamo scrivendo prima con oscuro e nob...che ci fa alquanto schifo che il giudice non abbia riconosciuto la premeditazione.


.... Guarda io nelle giustizia credo sempre meno. Abbiamo appena perso una causa contro un dipendente licenziato perché rubava. Prove tutte contro di lui....dobbiamo reintegrarlo o pagargli 27 mensilità.

Certo nulla in confronto ad un omicidio. Ma anche qui le prove erano tutte a sfavore del ex dipende....
Mi chiedo se i giudici hanno paura  a condannare qualcuno. Veramente non ci arrivo . . .


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> .... Guarda io nelle giustizia credo sempre meno. Abbiamo appena perso una causa contro un dipendente licenziato perché rubava. Prove tutte contro di lui....dobbiamo reintegrarlo o pagargli 27 mensilità.
> 
> Certo nulla in confronto ad un omicidio. Ma anche qui le prove erano tutte a sfavore del ex dipende....
> Mi chiedo se i giudici hanno paura  a condannare qualcuno. Veramente non ci arrivo . . .


Scusa con quale dispositivo è stato assolto?


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vedrai. vedrai come va a finire. intanto ha ritrattato la premeditazione. poi dirà che l'ha strozzata per sbaglio durante una colluttazione e ha bruciato il corpo per paura (e decadrà anche l'aggravante "crudeltà")..poi invocheranno perizia psichiatrica quindi determineranno che è matto.
> 
> grasso che cola se si fa 20 anni.


di pena effettivamente scontata, se il giudice riconosce il dolo d'impeto e non la premeditazione, si fa 10-12 anni.

se subentra la semi infermità mentale, non entra neanche in galera.   farà lo stesso percorso della Franzoni e di altri casi simili.


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> .... Guarda io nelle giustizia credo sempre meno. Abbiamo appena perso una causa contro un dipendente licenziato perché rubava. Prove tutte contro di lui....dobbiamo reintegrarlo o pagargli 27 mensilità.
> 
> Certo nulla in confronto ad un omicidio. Ma anche qui le prove erano tutte a sfavore del ex dipende....
> Mi chiedo se i giudici hanno paura  a condannare qualcuno. Veramente non ci arrivo . . .


nelle motivazioni che ha scritto il giudice?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa con quale dispositivo è stato assolto?


Secondo il giudice mancanza di prove certe (il materiale trovato a casa sua dai carabinieri non conta!)....
Però ognuno si paga le spese del procedimento.... N.C.


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Secondo il giudice mancanza di prove certe (il materiale trovato a casa sua dai carabinieri non conta!)....
> Però ognuno si paga le spese del procedimento.... N.C.


pagategli le 27 mensilità.  almeno non siete costretti a riassumerlo.    tanto fare appello vi costa molto di più.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,e allora come si fa a pensare che non ha premeditato il tutto?lasci il cell sul lavoro ed esci con una tanica di banzina....per fare cosa?per incendiare una macchina?cioè sono incazzato nero...e purtroppo va sempre così...!Ora qualche stronzo dia vvocato chiedere una perizia,lui già sostiene che era imbottito di canne....


che poi questa delle canne è l'ennesima cazzata... semmai la vedrei come un'aggravante. In macchina se ammazzo qualcuno e sono fatto, la cosa viene vista come aggravante. Non vedo perchè non valga la stessa cosa in casi come questo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Secondo il giudice mancanza di prove certe (il materiale trovato a casa sua dai carabinieri non conta!)....
> Però ognuno si paga le spese del procedimento.... N.C.


Non è certo e non è dimostrabile che il materiale rinvenuto a casa sua si ricondicibile a quello di vostra proprietà,giusto?


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vedrai. vedrai come va a finire. intanto ha ritrattato la premeditazione. poi dirà che l'ha strozzata per sbaglio durante una colluttazione e ha bruciato il corpo per paura (e decadrà anche l'aggravante "crudeltà")..poi invocheranno perizia psichiatrica quindi determineranno che è matto.
> 
> grasso che cola se si fa 20 anni.


Come sempre, quello che manca è la certezza della pena. Un omicidio volontario dev'essere punito con la massima severità.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> che poi questa delle canne è l'ennesima cazzata... semmai la vedrei come un'aggravante. In macchina se ammazzo qualcuno e sono fatto, la cosa viene vista come aggravante. Non vedo perchè non valga la stessa cosa in casi come questo.


Sarà la stua strategia difensiva....


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come sempre, quello che manca è la certezza della pena. Un omicidio volontario dev'essere punito con la massima severità.


sono d'accordissimo. credo che l'unica possibile discriminante debba appunto essere colposo/volontario, fine della discussione. tutta sta manfrina infinita tra processi, prove, moventi, e aggravanti etc, non le capisco, sarò ignorante e semplicistica ma non capisco e non concepisco.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà la stua strategia difensiva....


Il problema vero comunque è difendersi da queste merde... una può anche andare a fare una denuncia preventiva, ma purtroppo si risolve poco o niente. D'altronde non è facile per le forze dell'ordine bloccare uno prima che commetta un reato importante. Magari lo convocano, lo minacciano, magari lo fermano pure... ma poi più di tanto non possono fare.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. credo che l'unica possibile discriminante debba appunto essere colposo/volontario, fine della discussione. tutta sta manfrina infinita tra processi, prove, moventi, e aggravanti etc, non le capisco, sarò ignorante e semplicistica ma non capisco e non concepisco.


Sai cosa ban... il problema è che a questi la galera non li ferma proprio. Non ragionano, la cosa importante è eliminare la "cosa" che li fa star male.
Chiaro che dopo sarebbe auspicabile la massima severità, ma la cosa difficile è evitare che il delitto avvenga.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Il problema vero comunque è difendersi da queste merde... una può anche andare a fare una denuncia preventiva, ma purtroppo si risolve poco o niente. D'altronde non è facile per le forze dell'ordine bloccare uno prima che commetta un reato importante. Magari lo convocano, lo minacciano, magari lo fermano pure... ma poi più di tanto non possono fare.


Non solo....spesso si incazzanoa nche di più con la vittima...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sai cosa ban... il problema è che a questi la galera non li ferma proprio. Non ragionano, la cosa importante è eliminare la "cosa" che li fa star male.
> Chiaro che dopo sarebbe auspicabile la massima severità, ma la cosa difficile è evitare che il delitto avvenga.


io continuo a pensarla da comune cittadino ignorante in materia - nella vita faccio tutt'altro quindi non ho alcuna competenza per parlare, solo il mio sentire - e penso che se ci fosse la certezza della pena qualcosa cambierebbe.

credo anche che se si smettesse di spettacolarizzare delitto + agenti del medesimo, sarebbe meglio. Che pure la fiction su Amanda Knox. capito sì? ma di che parliamo?


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come sempre, quello che manca è la certezza della pena. Un omicidio volontario dev'essere punito con la massima severità.


non credo che il nocciolo stia nel riconoscere il dolo.   ma nel riconoscere che tipo di dolo sussista.

per quello che ho letto, intuisco che la strategia difensiva sia quella di far passare il concetto che sia stato un raptus di follia.

quindi omicidio senza aggravanti.   niente ergastolo e richiesta di riti alternativi al dibattimento ordinario per arrivare ad un massimo di 25 anni.

poi tra buona condotta, legge Gozzini, sconti di pena introdotti dal governo PD di Letta e contando sul fatto che tanto di questo caso tra 3-4 anni non si ricorderà quasi nessuno, entro il 2028 max 2030, sto tizio è a piede libero.

sulla falsariga di quanto successo nel caso di Novi Ligure, se ricordate.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che il nocciolo stia nel riconoscere il dolo.   ma nel riconoscere che tipo di dolo sussista.
> 
> per quello che ho letto, intuisco che la strategia difensiva sia quella di far passare il concetto che sia stato un raptus di follia.
> 
> ...


14 anni....


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io continuo a pensarla da comune cittadino ignorante in materia - nella vita faccio tutt'altro quindi non ho alcuna competenza per parlare, solo il mio sentire - e penso che se ci fosse la certezza della pena qualcosa cambierebbe.
> 
> credo anche che se si smettesse di spettacolarizzare delitto + agenti del medesimo, sarebbe meglio. Che pure la fiction su Amanda Knox. capito sì? ma di che parliamo?


ban tanti addirittura si suicidano dopo aver ammazzato... delle conseguenze purtroppo a questi frega poco, di solito. Questo non toglie che poi ci debba essere la massima severità della legge. Ma la certezza della pena secondo me serve a prevenire un genere diverso di reati, non credo incida più di tanto su questi delitti.
Invece sono assolutamente d'accordo sull'eccessiva spettacolarizzazione di questi fatti... sicuramente non aiuta a prevenirli, anzi temo abbia l'effetto contrario.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è certo e non è dimostrabile che il materiale rinvenuto a casa sua si ricondicibile a quello di vostra proprietà,giusto?


No no riconducibilissimo c'è il nostro nome sopra....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> No no riconducibilissimo c'è il nostro nome sopra....


E come ha giustificato la loro presenza in casa sua?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E come ha giustificato la loro presenza in casa sua?


30 vasi di vernice (di colore diverso) che giustifica con acquisto (in nero) per fare lavori di ristrutturazione sulle pareti comuni della palazzina dove aveva vissuto anni prima. Lavori mai eseguiti visto che i barattoli erano interi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> 30 vasi di vernice (di colore diverso) che giustifica con acquisto (in nero) per fare lavori di ristrutturazione sulle pareti comuni della palazzina dove aveva vissuto anni prima. Lavori mai eseguiti visto che i barattoli erano interi...


Sono quelle cose che sai che è così...ma non è una prova certa....


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> 30 vasi di vernice (di colore diverso) che giustifica con acquisto (in nero) per fare lavori di ristrutturazione sulle pareti comuni della palazzina dove aveva vissuto anni prima. Lavori mai eseguiti visto che i barattoli erano interi...


molto scaltro


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono quelle cose che sai che è così...ma non è una prova certa....


....e già perché dovevano fare le scale e le balaustre color arcobaleno!!!!
Guarda, mi viene il vomito solo a pensarci.
Mi piacerebbe sapere cos'è una prova certa. 
Anche avere alcool e accendino in auto non è prova certa allora. Vedi? Solo perché ha confessato. Altrimenti tutti possono avere alcool e accendino in auto. Normalmente li uso per accendere il fuoco per la grigliata, ma se ho le scatole girate o ho preso un colpo di sole, magari li posso usare sul primo che mi sta particolare antipatico....


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ban tanti addirittura si suicidano dopo aver ammazzato... delle conseguenze purtroppo a questi frega poco, di solito. Questo non toglie che poi ci debba essere la massima severità della legge. Ma la certezza della pena secondo me serve a prevenire un genere diverso di reati, non credo incida più di tanto su questi delitti.
> *Invece sono assolutamente d'accordo sull'eccessiva spettacolarizzazione di questi fatti... sicuramente non aiuta a prevenirli, anzi temo abbia l'effetto contrario.*




La penso allo stesso modo


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> molto scaltro


Un poco di buono ci ha presi tutti per il naso per un sacco di anni. E noi gli avevamo dato anche un sacco di fiducia e un posto di responsabilità....


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....e già perché dovevano fare le scale e le balaustre color arcobaleno!!!!
> Guarda, mi viene il vomito solo a pensarci.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cos'è una prova certa.
> Anche avere alcool e accendino in auto non è prova certa allora. Vedi? Solo perché ha confessato. Altrimenti tutti possono avere alcool e accendino in auto. Normalmente li uso per accendere il fuoco per la grigliata, ma se ho le scatole girate o ho preso un colpo di sole, magari li posso usare sul primo che mi sta particolare antipatico....


gli è che lui ha detto di aver preso i barattoli pagandoli a nero.   che poi il fantomatico lavoro sia saltato non è rilevante perchè è un fatto ulteriore.

al giudice interessava la compravendita.   dicendo che ha preso a nero, si da per scontato che abbia pagato in contanti, non tracciabili.    per cui anche se voi dite che non è vero, il giudice non vi crede, perchè non potreste neanche ammettere di aver venduto merce a nero, chè rischiereste una denuncia per evasione fiscale.

una prova certa sarebbe stata una testimonianza di qualcuno che dica di aver visto coi suoi occhi il soggetto rubare i barattoli di vernice.   oppure una telecamera che avesse ripreso il tutto.     

invece dicendo lui che ha comprato a nero, diventa la sua parola contro la vostra.  e per il giudice non è prova certa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Anche se non hai quotato si capisce perfettamente che ti riferivi al mio  post. Dal tuo intuisco che la zona in cui vivi è da considerarsi  abbastanza tranquilla per quanto riguarda la criminalità. Perchè io ho  parlato di mafia, non di spacciatori d'erba o ladri di automobili  e sarai certamente d'accordo con me nel ritenere che denunciare una cosa o l'altra, può portare a  situazioni ben diverse. Parli di umanità, ma non è umano temere per la  propria vita o per quella delle persone a cui si vuol bene?


La criminalità organizzata esiste ovunque. In certe zone ha un totale controllo del territorio proprio perché (e umanamente è comprensibile) è riuscita a diffondere il pensiero di essere onnipotente, di poter arrivare dappertutto e colpire chiunque.

Se si consolida questo pensiero non c'è speranza per quelle zone.

Stai tranquilla che la criminalità organizzata ce l'ho sotto casa. Non sono una nordica che nega la presenza pervasiva della criminalità, qui è molto presente la  'ndrangheta.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che lui ha detto di aver preso i barattoli pagandoli a nero.   che poi il fantomatico lavoro sia saltato non è rilevante perchè è un fatto ulteriore.
> 
> al giudice interessava la compravendita.   dicendo che ha preso a nero, si da per scontato che abbia pagato in contanti, non tracciabili.    per cui anche se voi dite che non è vero, il giudice non vi crede, perchè non potreste neanche ammettere di aver venduto merce a nero, chè rischiereste una denuncia per evasione fiscale.
> 
> ...


Veramente hanno sentito 6 testimoni. 3 ancora in forza lavoro e 3 no.
In 5 hanno dichiarato che non c'è questa abitudine. In 4 hanno dichiarato che sono anni che la vernice sparisce. L'unico attendibile é uno che ha detto che ha fatto anche lui lo stesso con altro materiale....
Ma lascia che visto la sentenza é pubblica e questo ora si è dato alla politica .....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ban tanti addirittura si suicidano dopo aver ammazzato... delle conseguenze purtroppo a questi frega poco, di solito. Questo non toglie che poi ci debba essere la massima severità della legge. Ma la certezza della pena secondo me serve a prevenire un genere diverso di reati, non credo incida più di tanto su questi delitti.
> Invece sono assolutamente d'accordo sull'eccessiva spettacolarizzazione di questi fatti... sicuramente non aiuta a prevenirli, anzi temo abbia l'effetto contrario.


Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ....e già perché dovevano fare le scale e le balaustre color arcobaleno!!!!
> Guarda, mi viene il vomito solo a pensarci.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cos'è una prova certa.
> Anche avere alcool e accendino in auto non è prova certa allora. Vedi? Solo perché ha confessato. Altrimenti tutti possono avere alcool e accendino in auto. Normalmente li uso per accendere il fuoco per la grigliata, ma se ho le scatole girate o ho preso un colpo di sole, magari li posso usare sul primo che mi sta particolare antipatico....


Sai..mi trovi d'accordo ma ci son anche processi indiziari...quando  c'è un omicidio del genere...gli indizi diventano prove...


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Veramente hanno sentito 6 testimoni. 3 ancora in forza lavoro e 3 no.
> In 5 hanno dichiarato che non c'è questa abitudine. In 4 hanno dichiarato che sono anni che la vernice sparisce. L'unico attendibile é uno che ha detto che ha fatto anche lui lo stesso con altro materiale....
> Ma lascia che visto la sentenza é pubblica e questo ora si è dato alla politica .....


di 6 testimoni, nessuno ha detto di averlo visto rubare.   è questo il punto.   avete tenuto una linea troppo difensiva.  vi siete giustificati e fatto presente che non vendete a nero.

ma non era quello l'oggetto della causa.   la causa era per il furto di 30 barattoli di vernice.  nessuno ha detto di aver visto quel soggetto mentre rubava nè che lo abbia raccontato in giro.
quindi non avete prodotto una prova certa.    a parere del giudice.

quello che ha testimoniato di aver rubato altro materiale è un genio della demenza.   


Davvero, dategli quelle 27 mensilità, almeno non dovete reintegrarlo.   e la prossima volta, cambiate avvocato.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La criminalità organizzata esiste ovunque. In certe zone ha un totale controllo del territorio proprio perché (e umanamente è comprensibile) è riuscita a diffondere il pensiero di essere onnipotente, di poter arrivare dappertutto e colpire chiunque.
> 
> Se si consolida questo pensiero non c'è speranza per quelle zone.
> 
> Stai tranquilla che la criminalità organizzata ce l'ho sotto casa. Non sono una nordica che nega la presenza pervasiva della criminalità, qui è molto presente la  'ndrangheta.


concordo su tutto. 

tra l'altro mi ha molto colpito leggere (non qui, su facebook e twitter) cose tipo "eh ma a ponte galeria ci stanno i rom che bruciano le auto se vedi un'auto che brucia non ci fai caso" ah no? quindi siccome è consuetudine non si chiama più la polizia. io chiamo eccome.


----------



## bettypage (6 Giugno 2016)

Sono un po' sotto shock . È appena passata una donna in evidente stato confusionale ma non ho potuto aiutarla, mi sono limitata a chiamare i carabinieri, tra l altro nell indifferenza generale. Che roba...


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sono un po' sotto shock . È appena passata una donna in evidente stato confusionale ma non ho potuto aiutarla, mi sono limitata a chiamare i carabinieri, tra l altro nell indifferenza generale. Che roba...


non è vero che non l'hai aiutata.   hai chiamato chi potrebbe farlo.   magari se hai realizzato che era in stato confusionale, potevi chiamare il 118.     ma tu non sei stata indifferente e tanto deve bastare a farti stare a posto con la coscienza.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> di 6 testimoni, nessuno ha detto di averlo visto rubare.   è questo il punto.   avete tenuto una linea troppo difensiva.  vi siete giustificati e fatto presente che non vendete a nero.
> 
> ma non era quello l'oggetto della causa.   la causa era per il furto di 30 barattoli di vernice.  nessuno ha detto di aver visto quel soggetto mentre rubava nè che lo abbia raccontato in giro.
> quindi non avete prodotto una prova certa.    a parere del giudice.
> ...


Le domande erano guidate. Tipo le risulta che da parte dei dipendenti ci sia l'abitudine di acquistare in nero? Vi risulta che il tizio abbia mai acquistato della vernice?  Tenere presente che un testimone é un ex cassiera e un testimone é un magazziniere. Chi prende i soldi e chi preleva la merce. Se é un abitudine ....


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sono un po' sotto shock . È appena passata una donna in evidente stato confusionale ma non ho potuto aiutarla, mi sono limitata a chiamare i carabinieri, tra l altro nell indifferenza generale. Che roba...


Ah guarda...pochi mesi fa stavo andando a prendere la macchina. Mi sono trovata uno sdraiato in una pozza di vomito sotto le mie ruote anteriori.
Ho pensato fosse morto perchè ho provato a chiamarlo, a scuoterlo, ma non reagiva, la gente passava e non faceva niente...io dovevo pure andare via che ero di fretta, ma se mi muovevo lo stiravo definitivamente.
Al che decido di chiamare i carabinieri e appena inizio a parlare evidentemente questo sente e scatta in piedi come un grillo scappando a gambe levate.
Sono rimasta al telefono con i carabinieri facendoci anche una mezza figura di merda perchè sono partita dicendo che c'era un cadavere sotto le gomme e dopo 30 secondi il cadavere è balzato in piedi e pareva stare meglio di me....


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Le domande erano guidate. Tipo le risulta che da parte dei dipendenti ci sia l'abitudine di acquistare in nero? Vi risulta che il tizio abbia mai acquistato della vernice?  Tenere presente che un testimone é un ex cassiera e un testimone é un magazziniere. Chi prende i soldi e chi preleva la merce. Se é un abitudine ....


appunto. una linea inutilmente difensiva.       sembra quasi che foste voi gli accusati e non le vittime del furto.

le domande dovevano essere tipo queste:

1-è mai successo che sparissero dei barattoli quando il soggetto non c'era?
2-ha mai visto dei barattoli di vernice sull'auto del soggetto?
3-ha mai visto il soggetto prendere dei barattoli senza un motivo apparente?

ovviamente al netto che l'unica domanda che contava davvero era: "ha visto il soggetto rubare i barattoli?"  oppure "vi siete mai accorti che mancavano dei barattoli di vernice dal magazzino?"


----------



## bettypage (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è vero che non l'hai aiutata.   hai chiamato chi potrebbe farlo.   magari se hai realizzato che era in stato confusionale, potevi chiamare il 118.     ma tu non sei stata indifferente e tanto deve bastare a farti stare a posto con la coscienza.


A me le situazioni così mi scuotono. Le resone che stanno male mi mandano in panico. Avrei voluto chiederle cosa avesse...parlava di uno che gli era entrato in casa con un cappuccio...io avevo i bambini soli in casa ed ero uscita a firmare per il corriere...


----------



## bettypage (6 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah guarda...pochi mesi fa stavo andando a prendere la macchina. Mi sono trovata uno sdraiato in una pozza di vomito sotto le mie ruote anteriori.
> Ho pensato fosse morto perchè ho provato a chiamarlo, a scuoterlo, ma non reagiva, la gente passava e non faceva niente...io dovevo pure andare via che ero di fretta, ma se mi muovevo lo stiravo definitivamente.
> Al che decido di chiamare i carabinieri e appena inizio a parlare evidentemente questo sente e scatta in piedi come un grillo scappando a gambe levate.
> Sono rimasta al telefono con i carabinieri facendoci anche una mezza figura di merda perchè sono partita dicendo che c'era un cadavere sotto le gomme e dopo 30 secondi il cadavere è balzato in piedi e pareva stare meglio di me....


Ma tu sempre situazioni paradossali...Avrei pagato per sentirti dire che c era un cadavere resuscitato:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma tu sempre situazioni paradossali...Avrei pagato per sentirti dire che c era un cadavere resuscitato:rotfl:


Ma che ti devo dire...:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me le situazioni così mi scuotono. Le resone che stanno male mi mandano in panico. Avrei voluto chiederle cosa avesse...parlava di uno che gli era entrato in casa con un cappuccio...io avevo i bambini soli in casa ed ero uscita a firmare per il corriere...


l'avevano rapinata


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto. una linea inutilmente difensiva.       sembra quasi che foste voi gli accusati e non le vittime del furto.
> 
> le domande dovevano essere tipo queste:
> 
> ...


Non abbiamo deciso noi le domande, ma il giudice del lavoro...
Questa é l'Italia!


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non abbiamo deciso noi le domande, ma il giudice del lavoro...
> Questa é l'Italia!


appunto per questo l'avvocato doveva intervenire e far presente quale fosse l'oggetto della causa


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai..mi trovi d'accordo ma ci son anche processi indiziari...quando  c'è un omicidio del genere...gli indizi diventano prove...


Vedi é tutto relativo. Anche per questa povera ragazza. Lui si è detto colpevole, lui si è portato da casa il materiale per fare intenzionalmente quant aveva deciso di fare e già gli trovano tutte le attenuanti ancora prima di iniziare. E c'è di più. Persone come te, che normalmente ragionano in modo adeguato dicono che la ragazza é stata ingenua. Nemmeno fosse colpa sua se a quello lì gli é scoppiata la vena!
Scusa ma so quanto male si sta ad essere accusati di ingenuità in certe situazioni! E come quando giustificano lo stupratore perché vai via scollata e con la minigonna. Certo! Se eri più pudica e non provocavi mica ti stupravano!!

La gente è malata! Malata forte.... Per me legge del taglione....


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Vedi é tutto relativo. Anche per questa povera ragazza. Lui si è detto colpevole, lui si è portato da casa il materiale per fare intenzionalmente quant aveva deciso di fare e già gli trovano tutte le attenuanti ancora prima di iniziare. E c'è di più. Persone come te, che normalmente ragionano in modo adeguato dicono che la ragazza é stata ingenua. Nemmeno fosse colpa sua se a quello lì gli é scoppiata la vena!
> Scusa ma so quanto male si sta ad essere accusati di ingenuità in certe situazioni! E come quando giustificano lo stupratore perché vai via scollata e con la minigonna. Certo! Se eri più pudica e non provocavi mica ti stupravano!!
> 
> La gente è malata! Malata forte....* Per me legge del taglione..*..


no.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2016)

posto che in tutto questo il dolore è per la perdita di una giovane ragazza e che l'unica cosa che può rendere meno vana la sua morte è l'intensificarsi di leggi e strategie per la prevenzione di questi crimini,
non è diventando a nostra volta violenti che le rendiamo giusta memoria.
altra cosa è la giusta pena e l'eccessivo margine di interpretazione che il diritto permette in casi che appaiono a tutti evidenti .
da una parte occorre una tutela che scongiuri i casi di errori giudiziari che rovinano poveri innocenti ...dall'altra quando si arriva a cogliere sul fatto non dovrebbero esistere scappatoie di sorta.


----------



## Ridosola (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> .... Guarda io nelle giustizia credo sempre meno. Abbiamo appena perso una causa contro un dipendente licenziato perché rubava. Prove tutte contro di lui....dobbiamo reintegrarlo o pagargli 27 mensilità.
> 
> Certo nulla in confronto ad un omicidio. Ma anche qui le prove erano tutte a sfavore del ex dipende....
> Mi chiedo se i giudici hanno paura  a condannare qualcuno. Veramente non ci arrivo . . .


Guarda Oro, se la sentenza è recente, sono quasi certa che 27 mensilità siano del tutto uno sproposito. Con l'ultima riforma in caso di licenziamento ingiustificato le mensilità da pagare in alternativa al reintegro si sono notevolmente ridotte. Se siete nei termini per l'appello secondo me dovreste consultare un altro avvocato e valutare che non sia il caso di impugnare il provvedimento.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Guarda Oro, se la sentenza è recente, sono quasi certa che 27 mensilità siano del tutto uno sproposito. Con l'ultima riforma in caso di licenziamento ingiustificato le mensilità da pagare in alternativa al reintegro si sono notevolmente ridotte. Se siete nei termini per l'appello secondo me dovreste consultare un altro avvocato e valutare che non sia il caso di impugnare il provvedimento.


Settimana scorsa. Assolutamente ricorso. É ora di finirla che gli onesti paghino sempre. Siamo già in forte difficoltà finanziarie. Chiudiamo per colpa di un imbecille. Che sia di esempio per gli altri. Noi in qualche modo sopravviveremo ugualmente.
A costo di andare a pulire cessi. Io non mi vergogno!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Settimana scorsa. Assolutamente ricorso. *É ora di finirla che i delinquenti paghino sempre. *Siamo già in forte difficoltà finanziarie. Chiudiamo per colpa di un imbecille. Che sia di esempio per gli altri. Noi in qualche modo sopravviveremo ugualmente.
> A costo di andare a pulire cessi. Io non mi vergogno!


:singleeye:


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:


Lapsus.....mi sono innervosita! Vado a correggere...


----------



## oro.blu (8 Giugno 2016)

*Di nuovo!*

Michela come Sara . . .

Emulazione? 

Questo ha avuto la "decenza" di ammazzarsi!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2016)

Chi uccide in questo tipo di casi ha proprio perso il senso delle proporzioni. E l'ha perso perché quell'abbandono l'ha percepito come negazione del sé.
Se non partiamo da qui e continuiamo a dire che sono dei bruti, non ne usciremo.
Bisogna ragionare su quanto l'abbandono o il tradimento vengano percepiti come negazione da tutti noi.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi uccide in questo tipo di casi ha proprio perso il senso delle proporzioni. E l'ha perso perché quell'abbandono l'ha percepito come negazione del sé.
> Se non partiamo da qui e continuiamo a dire che sono dei bruti, non ne usciremo.
> Bisogna ragionare su quanto l'abbandono o il tradimento vengano percepiti come negazione da tutti noi.


Io noto un aumento esponenziale.....

E questo coincide con una società che ci sta giorno dopo giorno spogliando di certezze (benché teoriche)

Sicurezza, lavoro, futuro, ass sanitaria, vecchiaia decentemente serena

E ci si "aggrappa" disperatamente alla famiglia.. Alla coppia, come ultimo effimero baluardo di certezza..

Quando crolla quella... C'è chi da di fuori. Sarà forse perché intorno c'è sempre più il vuoto...?...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io noto un aumento esponenziale.....
> 
> E questo coincide con una società che ci sta giorno dopo giorno spogliando di certezze (benché teoriche)
> 
> ...


Tutto vero quello che scrivi.Per me l'aspetto più preoccupante è il NON rispetto per la vita.
Si uccide come se fosse uan cosa naturale,per motivi risibili,non mi vuoi?ti uccido,ma ne vale la pena?
Ti fai 20 anni di carcere e poi?esci a 50 anni...senza un lavoro,con una macchia idelebile,davvero non capisco...


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi uccide in questo tipo di casi ha proprio perso il senso delle proporzioni. E l'ha perso perché quell'abbandono l'ha percepito come negazione del sé.
> Se non partiamo da qui e continuiamo a dire che sono dei bruti, non ne usciremo.
> Bisogna ragionare su quanto l'abbandono o il tradimento vengano percepiti come negazione da tutti noi.


E' una bella domanda.
Davvero.


----------



## brenin (8 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto vero quello che scrivi.Per me l'aspetto più preoccupante è il NON rispetto per la vita.
> Si uccide come se fosse uan cosa naturale,per motivi risibili,non mi vuoi?ti uccido,ma ne vale la pena?
> *Ti fai 20 anni di carcere *e poi?esci a 50 anni...senza un lavoro,con una macchia idelebile,davvero non capisco...


No,non li faranno i 20 anni di carcere.... 
quello che segue è uno degli innumerevoli casi di mala giustizia :

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...condanne_azione_disumana-93639799/?refresh_ce


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> No,non li faranno i 20 anni di carcere....
> quello che segue è uno degli innumerevoli casi di mala giustizia :
> 
> http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...condanne_azione_disumana-93639799/?refresh_ce



E un esempio di aggressori idioti e feroci.
In tre contro una persona sola. 
Bastardi senza sconto alcuno. 
Ricordo quell'episodio e conosco la zona.


----------



## bettypage (8 Giugno 2016)

Il problema non è solo italiano 
http://www.quotidiano.net/brock-allen-turner-stanford-1.2233554
lo schifo è il padre che giustifica e si lagna


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Michela come Sara . . .
> 
> Emulazione?
> 
> Questo ha avuto la "decenza" di ammazzarsi!


ti sei dimenticata il link

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...uccide-lex-fidanzata-e-si-toglie-1269000.html


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il problema non è solo italiano
> http://www.quotidiano.net/brock-allen-turner-stanford-1.2233554
> lo schifo è il padre che giustifica e si lagna


nei campus americani è un problema che dura da decenni.    mi ha fatto sorridere la parte sul consenso esplicito.    perchè m'è venuta in mente una doppia puntata dell'ultima serie di South Park col capo della fraternità che passa a ritirare i moduli per il consenso informato.....


----------



## bettypage (8 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata il link
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...uccide-lex-fidanzata-e-si-toglie-1269000.html


Il punto è la spettacolarizzazione e a seguire l emulazione. Il caso Franzoni scatenò innumerevoli casi di infaticidi per mano di madri. Schifo chi specula lucidamente su malati di mente


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il punto è la spettacolarizzazione e a seguire l emulazione. Il caso Franzoni scatenò innumerevoli casi di infaticidi per mano di madri. Schifo chi specula lucidamente su malati di mente


addirittura innumerevoli parvemi eccessivo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2016)

La maggior parte dei traditi arriva qui sull'onda della disperazione e rimane perché trova una comprensione che altrove non trova.
Io stessa prima di esserne toccata non mi rendevo conto dello sconvolgimento che provoca un tradimento e una separazione.
Nella cultura contemporanea il tradimento è visto come una cosa o intrigante o ridicola e la separazione come fatto comune.
Per questo quando ci caschiamo dentro siamo destabilizzati per quanto lo viviamo come un fatto tragico.
Nell'educazione alle emozioni bisognerebbe comprendere forse anche il tradimento e la fine di una relazione. Invece crediamo che una relazione sia come un percorso naturale e che una volta iniziato possa avere deviazioni o interruzioni solo se qualcuno disattende in modo eclatante le legittime aspettative.
Benché abbia sentito dire  "non ha saputo tenersi il marito" in riferimento a una che si era separata perché picchiata, normalmente si immagina che si venga traditi per gravissime mancanze. Per questo ognuno si sente  "bravo" e di conseguenza inattaccabile dal tradimento.
Quando accade così alcuni si autogiudicano totalmente inetti per il ruolo di coppia. Un uomo si pensa sessualmente inetto, ad esempio, o una donna priva di attrattiva.
Affidiamo alla stabilità della relazione la nostra identità di genere.
Mentre credo che la crisi economica e sociale non c'entri nulla.
Bisognerebbe essere educati a capire che una relazione può funzionare o no, ma non dipende dal valore delle persone.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> addirittura innumerevoli parvemi eccessivo.


Sono sempre troppi, ma numericamente pochissimi. Esiste un solo carcere per tutta l'Italia.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2016)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...ei-prende-pugni-come-punghing-ball-126387.htm



per me la gente è questa .è vero che siamo in russia ma potrebbe tranquillamente succedere anche qui: questa donna si sottopone ad un discreto rischio per difendere la ragazza dall'aggressione


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...ei-prende-pugni-come-punghing-ball-126387.htm
> 
> 
> 
> per me la gente è questa .è vero che siamo in russia ma potrebbe tranquillamente succedere anche qui: questa donna si sottopone ad un discreto rischio per difendere la ragazza dall'aggressione


Ammirevole, davvero coraggiosa!


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che in tutto questo il dolore è per la perdita di una giovane ragazza e che l'unica cosa che può rendere meno vana la sua morte è l'intensificarsi di leggi e strategie per la prevenzione di questi crimini,
> non è diventando a nostra volta violenti che le rendiamo giusta memoria.
> altra cosa è la giusta pena e l'eccessivo margine di interpretazione che il diritto permette in casi che appaiono a tutti evidenti .
> da una parte occorre una tutela che scongiuri i casi di errori giudiziari che rovinano poveri innocenti ...dall'altra quando si arriva a cogliere sul fatto non dovrebbero esistere scappatoie di sorta.


Anzi. La violenza anche nella reazione crea il sustrato per ulteriore violenza.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei traditi arriva qui sull'onda della disperazione e rimane perché trova una comprensione che altrove non trova.
> Io stessa prima di esserne toccata non mi rendevo conto dello sconvolgimento che provoca un tradimento e una separazione.
> Nella cultura contemporanea il tradimento è visto come una cosa o intrigante o ridicola e la separazione come fatto comune.
> Per questo quando ci caschiamo dentro siamo destabilizzati per quanto lo viviamo come un fatto tragico.
> ...


Oltre a questo vi è il problema che la fine forzosa di una relazione impone una rinuncia coatta. Non alla persone, vista come proprietà come si tende a vedere sempre, ma a una parte di vita e quindi a una parte di sè. Non tutti hanno gli strumenti per riuscire ad accettare questo. E se questa rinuncia in molti casi è dolorosa ma contenuta nelle reazioni, talvolta può dar luogo a reazioni avverse, anche violente, verso chi si è individuato come responsabile. Non è un caso poi che dopo il tradimento si tenti di compensare ciò a cui si ritiene di aver rinunciato con altre relazioni. L'educazione va rivolta verso il contenimento della violenza e dell'aggressività incontrollata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oltre a questo vi è il problema che la fine forzosa di una relazione impone una rinuncia coatta. Non alla persone, vista come proprietà come si tende a vedere sempre, ma a una parte di vita e quindi a una parte di sè. Non tutti hanno gli strumenti per riuscire ad accettare questo. E se questa rinuncia in molti casi è dolorosa ma contenuta nelle reazioni, talvolta può dar luogo a reazioni avverse, anche violente, verso chi si è individuato come responsabile. Non è un caso poi che dopo il tradimento si tenti di compensare ciò a cui si ritiene di aver rinunciato con altre relazioni. L'educazione va rivolta verso il contenimento della violenza e dell'aggressività incontrollata.


Scusa ma io avevo tentano proprio di andare oltre e cercare di capire cosa provoca la violenza.

Io, ad esempio, non mi sono mai sentita umiliata dal tradimento. Il fatto che altri si sentano umiliati e negati anche solo dal fatto di essere lasciati, figuriamoci traditi, è alla base della reazione violenta. Voglio dire che il fatto che si agisca o no la violenza dipende dalla capacità di gestirla, ma è provarla il nodo.
Anch'io, come tutti, provo in alcune situazioni la sensazione di essere negata, ma non deve accadere quando finisce il rapporto d'amore.
Questo avviene, è una delle possibili ipotesi, quando la nostra unica ragione di orgoglio sta in quel rapporto o ci sta quella parte fondante.
Se il si pensa che si è perché sessualmente potenti, l'essere lasciato perché insoddisfacenti, è conseguenza naturale che si scateni una disperazione aggressiva di autodifesa del sé.
Ma è fondare la propria identità su quello che è da cambiare.
Come accade a chi si suicida perché per un rovescio finanziario dovrebbe abbandonare la villa con piscina e trasferirsi in un modesto appartamento di cui altri sarebbero felici. Significa che la villa con piscina rappresenta il sé.


----------



## ipazia (12 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma io avevo tentano proprio di andare oltre e cercare di capire cosa provoca la violenza.
> 
> Io, ad esempio, non mi sono mai sentita umiliata dal tradimento. Il fatto che altri si sentano umiliati e negati anche solo dal fatto di essere lasciati, figuriamoci traditi, è alla base della reazione violenta. Voglio dire che il fatto che si agisca o no la violenza dipende dalla capacità di gestirla, ma è provarla il nodo.
> Anch'io, come tutti, provo in alcune situazioni la sensazione di essere negata, ma non deve accadere quando finisce il rapporto d'amore.
> ...


Se si andasse a scavare in quelle relazioni, neanche tanto profondo, molto probabilmente si rintraccerebbero strutture di dipendenza/codipendenza, attaccamenti fusionali o addirittura simbiotici. 

L'altro diventa in un qualche modo proprietà nel momento in cui il sè è talmente fragile che per essere sostenuta ha bisogno della stampella dell'altro. Se io metto parti di me nell'altro, lasciarle andare è un lutto. Profondo. 

A volte talmente profondo che ha bisogno di essere agito. 

Sia ben chiaro. Questo per comprendere e non per giustificare. 

Ma è un "ti uccido per lasciarti andare. Perchè lasciare andare te, significa perdere parte di me. E questo non posso permettertelo. Ne va della mia vita."

E la parte patologica di certe relazioni. 

Non a caso le relazioni patologiche, sono le più complesse da sciogliere. Perchè prima di sciogliere la relazione è necessario "riprendersi" le parti di sè che si sono sperse nell'altro. Che diventa un nemico a quel punto. Malvagissimo. A cui riprendere il mal tolto. 

L'estremo è l'uccisione. Tendenzialmente ad opera di uomini. Che dietro hanno un retaggio complesso riguardo l'identità di uomo in relazione con una donna. 

Ma ci sono millemila sfumature intermedie. 

L'altro estremo è non sciogliere la relazione. E rimanere lì. Succhiandosi energia a vicenda. Con piccoli atti di umiliazione, negazione, perdono, e poi di nuovo umiliazione etc etc. 

Siamo esseri complessi...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se si andasse a scavare in quelle relazioni, neanche tanto profondo, molto probabilmente si rintraccerebbero strutture di dipendenza/codipendenza, attaccamenti fusionali o addirittura simbiotici.
> 
> L'altro diventa in un qualche modo proprietà nel momento in cui il sè è talmente fragile che per essere sostenuta ha bisogno della stampella dell'altro. Se io metto parti di me nell'altro, lasciarle andare è un lutto. Profondo.
> 
> ...



i conseguenza l'educazione, la formazione deve puntare a costruire identità forti e sicure, più che  in qualsiasi modo mortificare l'identità di genere.


----------

